# Apple iPhone



## _Nomad_ (Jan 9, 2007)

Just wanted to show what apple just presented. Looks kinda cool 
Hopefully a worthy adversary to wm5
More info macfeber.se (swedish site)

[edit: guys I'm going to temporarily sticky this. Please don't open new threads. V]


----------



## 27 (Jan 9, 2007)

http://blogs.zdnet.com/Burnette/?p=233

http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/09/live-from-macworld-2007-steve-jobs-keynote/


----------



## vijay555 (Jan 9, 2007)

My God. Time to change my nappy.


















> We're shipping them in June -- we're announcing it today because we have to go get FCC approval... we thought it'd be better to introduce this today rather than let the FCC introduce this.
> Europe in the 4th quarter of this year, Asia in 2008.

Click to collapse



Man, suddenly my Hermes looks like poo 

V


----------



## _Nomad_ (Jan 9, 2007)

Have to wait to Q4 in Europe... So I guess it'll hit shelves next year at about this time


----------



## cyberdrakula (Jan 9, 2007)

*seen this Advertisement for it?*

http://www.milkandcookies.com/links/46492/


----------



## bobbyelliott (Jan 9, 2007)

*Apple iPhone announced*

Steve Jobs has announced the iPhone.

And the Apple fan boys have started already.

I would imagine that phone manufacturers like HTC will be relieved by the spec since they would have feared a truly innovative product.

As it stands, the iPhone is a poor relation to the TyTN.


----------



## KTamas (Jan 9, 2007)

just.......fracking......sweet.....must....stop....droooling.....


----------



## joe_dude (Jan 9, 2007)

Holy freak, that's one sweet design.

HTC better start thinking and not just add a new feature once a year!


----------



## tonyb15re (Jan 9, 2007)

having just seen this on CNN News (thats all the bloody Germin hotel has in English) I have to say im not overly impressed. the screen looks good, the browser capability is excellent but apart from that theres nothing there that the TyTn cant do, in fact there was no mention of 3G and Video Phone. So what if itll have a decent music player, my SEW850i has a good MP3 player, its a good phone, it has 3G and Vid, browsers crap but hey if you want to look at web stuff use a PC


----------



## _Nomad_ (Jan 9, 2007)

Take a look at the videos at apple.com looks awsome... I want one NOW!


----------



## joe_dude (Jan 9, 2007)

Some thoughts... I can't see how it would work for a non-alphabetic language.  Hand-writing recognition is easier with a stylus, IMHO.

It seems more like a cool toy.  Lots of cool functionality, but limited in its Apple way as usual.

But at least give something for HTC to shoot for.


----------



## hanmin (Jan 9, 2007)

darn.. the phone looks very much similar to Windows based type, but much more fancier. With the multi-touch screen that allows you to zoom in by 'spreading' two fingers.. and how the screen change in a scrolling style.. just makes is much.. 'adorable'. And, as with the Apple's history, I think it will have all the stuff that is necessary .. such that there won't be any need for iphone-developers.com  Again, since i'm on a low budget, it is out of my reach anyway.. good to have cheap and affortable WM version. Hope the Crossbow will do better.. and . . well, at least give us some eye candy?


----------



## MaxiKing (Jan 9, 2007)

... cause I have seen the future.

http://www.apple.com/iphone/

Sorry. But we are using real "crap" right now!

Maxi


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 10, 2007)

damn thats some nice hardware ... if that thing didnt have apple "software" on it id prolly look at getting one. yahoo news was saying a retail price of $500 US for the 4 gig version ?

id miss my warez too much


----------



## TheBrit (Jan 10, 2007)

Now that DOES look nice. 

I'm watching BBC News 24 right now and they say that they have a feature about it coming up soon.

It has some nice innovative features but Apple don't seem to be saying too much about the hardware architecture - more specifically the CPU.


----------



## raven2000 (Jan 10, 2007)

vijay555 said:


> My God. Time to change my nappy...Man, suddenly my Hermes looks like poo
> V

Click to collapse



vijay555, unless Apple provides *NATIVE* SDK I won't consider this phone as it means there is no possibility for interesting 3rd party applications (Tomtom is the first that comes to my mind) and I can't create applications. 

Widgets are not the same thing as they do not have access to full system resources like Windows Mobile native and to an extent Compact Framework based applications. 

Without native SDK this is not a true smartphone but more like Blackberry or a fancy high end phone.


----------



## TheBrit (Jan 10, 2007)

It's on BBC News 24 right now...look VERY nice.

IPod - check
Pocket Computer - check
Cell Phone - check
Blackberry? Oh bugger! Well it's what the clueless jouralist said - I do hope he's wrong. Maybe he just mean blackberry-like features.


----------



## vijay555 (Jan 10, 2007)

Raven - I'm inclined to agree with you re the SDK. Note, my comment re "defecating on my microphone" is based solely on it's cosmetic appearance.

No one can deny, it's a *beautiful* piece of engineering. Frankly, I'll probably buy one just to put it down my pants (underwear for those of the US persuasion).

No Windows Mobile manufacturer has come close to achieving the asthetic beauty of Apple engineering (well, except for the black diamond, but that's 600 times more expensive). 

I have no doubt the interface work will also be topnotch. 

This is not to put down current WinMob hardware. Well, actually it is. Apple has buying power and engineers. I love HTC's manufacturing quality, but Apple is lightyears ahead of the game (well, 5 years according to Steve) in terms of execution. I love my Hermes, but the iPhone *looks* great.

Whether those of us who rub their hands together at the prospect of modding and enhancing will get much out of it is yet to be seen. I've said before, I buy WinMob *because* I can program and enhance it. Even with second class hardware, that would still be my first consideration.

However. *We *are not Apple's market. Apple's market is average buyers who want to switch their bluetooth on and it work. No A2DP, no stutters, no "set as wireless stereo". Switch it on, music comes out of the things on your ears. *Those* guys will love it. I love it. 

However, I have some ideas about bringing some of the goodness home to our phones 

V


----------



## TheBrit (Jan 10, 2007)

Here's a BBC News web site article...http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6245991.stm


----------



## markgamber (Jan 10, 2007)

I can't possibly imagine Apple releasing a phone based on OS X, going up against Windows and NOT having at least as full an SDK as WM5. I also can't imagine it'll work as swell as it looks. We're on what generation of WM devices and they're just now starting to get reliable and intuitive.

Time will tell!

But yeah, the kid side of me is more than happy to shell out $600 tomorrow. It's that learning how to write for a new OS that kind of sticks in my throat.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 10, 2007)

markgamber said:


> I can't possibly imagine Apple releasing a phone based on OS X, going up against Windows and NOT having at least as full an SDK as WM5. I also can't imagine it'll work as swell as it looks. We're on what generation of WM devices and they're just now starting to get reliable and intuitive.
> 
> Time will tell!
> 
> But yeah, the kid side of me is more than happy to shell out $600 tomorrow. It's that learning how to write for a new OS that kind of sticks in my throat.

Click to collapse



thats a good point, considering Apple would be getting some fallout from Zune (dont laugh im sure someone got one) they would have to have some sort of windows support to lure the windows world. 

i still hope HTC sits up and follows it up with something flashy.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.apple.com/iphone/technology/sensors.html

this is .. amazing.. period.

P.S. specs:

http://www.apple.com/iphone/technology/specs.html


----------



## dam (Jan 10, 2007)

*11 without stylus, how can I do that ?*

hello, 
I found that on the internet about the iphone :
the good : http://apcstart.com/4963/ten_things_to_love_about_the_new_iphone
the bad  (at least he tried): http://apcstart.com/4965/top_10_things_to_hate_about_the_iphone

and my own bad point : no stylus... 
(out of the fact that you might need clean hands)
I live in an asian country. Chinese characters are quite a challenge and it is very helpful to write them on the screen of your device and to find the meaning (and the reading) in the dictionary immediatly. That is thanks to the stylus. I wonder how you can do that with your finger ... 

revolution would leave some (not so many that is true) behind...


----------



## levenum (Jan 10, 2007)

Great. Now I'll have to learn programming for the OS X when comes the time to retire my Jamin...   
Oh man...
But seriously this is their first model - if this continues we might see a phone with similar design quality but all the current feature - 3G, GPS, etc with in a year or two.
And if they make it as accessible to 'armature developers' as WM is (or better with properly documented API)...
Well, one can always dream...


----------



## Rudegar (Jan 10, 2007)

looks nice too bad it will most likely have 2 mayor drawbacks imho
1 well prob not play other audio and video then apple ones
2 less of an application base


----------



## sbsshadow (Jan 10, 2007)

*When in UK ?*

Hi

Does anybody know when or if it will be available in the UK ?

I know it says Europe in Q4 ... but does that mean UK ?

We are always last and have the worst choices .... LOL

Thanks

Steve


----------



## leaskovski (Jan 10, 2007)

sbsshadow said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anybody know when or if it will be available in the UK ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



4th quarter!  lol, that will be old hat by then!  Just have to wait 1 quarter then till the HTC devices will start shipping with built in projectors! lol


----------



## vijay555 (Jan 10, 2007)

I wonder - if it's running OS X or another rounded OS for third party apps (which I'm sure they will want to support for revenue, signing $$, branding $$ etc), then porting something like VNC for non-DRM videos etc should be possible. So third party apps == api == iphone-develops 

V


----------



## hanmin (Jan 10, 2007)

Just notice something.. they didn't mentioned much about their PIM, huh?

Anyway, as for 3rd party software, I'm not sure which one is better. WM5 have crap native software, that people have to write software for it (but easily written) OR iPhone with great native software that people don't really need much 3rd party software.


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 10, 2007)

My quick report:

It’s widely known _Apple _has started the entire PDA business, long before _Palm _or _Microsoft_. My original Newton _MessagePad_, their first PDA released back in 1993 (and, unfortunately, discontinued in 1998), is still working great. 

_MessagePad_s were really revolutionary at the time and their only problem was character recognition: the hardware / input recognition couldn't be sufficient enough back then to flawlessly support this. (No wonder Microsoft was trying hard to avoid any kind of input recognition at first; this is why the first _WindowsCE _(1.0)-based devices, back in 1997,  all had built-in keyboards and it was only in 1998 that, with the introduction of Palm size PC's, they have introduced character recognition and pen-based character input.)

Now, it seems, Apple has something equally revolutionary and unmatched.







The entire Windows Mobile / (mobile) Linux / Symbian scene is eagerly awaiting new info / prototypes of Apple's new device, the iPhone, slated later (June) this year. It looks VERY promising and puts most current smart phones, both Microsoft Windows Mobile/Smartphone, Symbian- and Linux-based, into shame in a lot of respects. For example, it's said to run OS X - that is, a full Linux environment, and not just a dumbed-down one. The latter isn't new for _Sharp Zaurus _or _Nokia Internet Tablet 770 / 800 _users; the inclusion of the OS in a phone sold not only in Japan (currently, it's only Japan that Linux-based phones are sold; the Sharp Zaurus devices also available in English and through other channels don't have a built-in phone and neither do Nokia's two Internet Tablet models) is a real breakthrough, though.

Make sure you check out the specifications of iPhone.

The specs are pretty cool, particularly screen resolution, thickness and size-wise. It's probably only the lack of _HSDPA _or even _UMTS _that seems to be a bit problematic (the phone only supports the "slow" EDGE).

I'll keep you posted on the new device as soon as new info is published. I'll also keep linking in worthy threads of discussion. Start with the _XDA-Developers_ thread; here's the _AximSite_ one; at _HowardForums_, there're several of them: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 etc. Make sure you enter the word "_iPhone_" here to get the list of all threads - it's certainly worth checking them all out!


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 10, 2007)

vijay555 said:


> I wonder - if it's running OS X or another rounded OS for third party apps (which I'm sure they will want to support for revenue, signing $$, branding $$ etc), then porting something like VNC for non-DRM videos etc should be possible. So third party apps == api == iphone-develops
> 
> V

Click to collapse




I don't think it's impossible it'll have the desktop OS - after all, the Sharp Zaurus  also has pdaXrom , which is a FULL X Window environment able to run desktop apps (if you have the RAM  ); also see for example http://www.users.on.net/~hluc/myZaurus/jumbo/xqtjumbo.html


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 10, 2007)

sbsshadow said:


> I know it says Europe in Q4 ... but does that mean UK ?
> 
> We are always last and have the worst choices .... LOL

Click to collapse



Certainly bad news - we're always forgotten


----------



## sbsshadow (Jan 10, 2007)

Do we think it will be available here in the UK ?

Steve


----------



## vijay555 (Jan 10, 2007)

Menneisyys: I *very *much doubt it will have anything like a full OS X, but I'm quoting from Engadget's report on the keynote speech, 





> "iPhone runs OS X!"

Click to collapse



I imagine that's their own hyperbole and not Jobs'. 

V


----------



## s4vva (Jan 10, 2007)

see you later htc, i love this thing!


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 10, 2007)

vijay555 said:


> Menneisyys: I *very *much doubt it will have anything like a full OS X, but I'm quoting from Engadget's report on the keynote speech,

Click to collapse



We'll see. On my Zaurus, the main problem with a fully-fledged Linux is the available RAM - you can't, for example, open more than a handful of tabs in the Web browser without the 64M RAM being filled in completely. Otherwise, it's running great and the compatibility with desktop apps can't be beaten.

If Apple puts in, say, 256M of RAM (there's no word on the available RAM as yet), then, I think a fully-fledged Linux implementation can be safely run, without any problems.


----------



## paulrockliffe (Jan 10, 2007)

Does it not run 4 or 8gigs of RAM, depending on what flavour you've got?


----------



## vijay555 (Jan 10, 2007)

I imagine the 4/8gb is storage, ie mu$ic etc. 

The OS will probably have an indepedent memory setup, not shared memory, and as Menneisyys says hopefully >64mb! There's no reason why not, we'd pay for the performance, and as with all Apple, there's a lot of bells and whistles that are resource heavy.

sbsshadow: it says European release a few months after US (June).

V


----------



## hanmin (Jan 10, 2007)

Menneisyys said:


> If Apple puts in, say, 256M of RAM (there's no word on the available RAM as yet), then, I think a fully-fledged Linux implementation can be safely run, without any problems.

Click to collapse



Is it possible to have 256MB RAM on a portable 'always-on' device. As according to this Microsoft page, 

_The reason why you never saw 256 MB of RAM in a Microsoft Windows Mobile 2003–based Pocket PC is that the device would run for a minute, detect that the battery was critically low, and turn off._

Unless they are going to use Flash memory as RAM, which may heavily decrease the lifespan of the phone itself, considering there is a limit of how many write you can perform on a Flash memory. Or iPhone will have a user replacable Flash-memory-based-RAM.


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 10, 2007)

paulrockliffe said:


> Does it not run 4 or 8gigs of RAM, depending on what flavour you've got?

Click to collapse



That'd be an overkill - 256M RAM should be sufficient to run a full X. (See my Zaurus remarks - I've played with these devices and Linux distros a lot).


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 10, 2007)

hanmin said:


> Is it possible to have 256MB RAM on a portable 'always-on' device. As according to this Microsoft page,
> 
> _The reason why you never saw 256 MB of RAM in a Microsoft Windows Mobile 2003–based Pocket PC is that the device would run for a minute, detect that the battery was critically low, and turn off._

Click to collapse



That's an urban legend now and no longer topical, particularly if you can fully shut down the entire device (as is the case with WM5 or flash-based Linux devices like the Sharp Zaurii) to completely stop RAM refreshing. If you do shut down the device, the additional power consumption of the 256M RAM will only decrease the overall battery life by about, say, 5. If you don't because it's only suspended to listen to incling calls, then, about 30% at most.

I also have a 128M RAM, 1640 mAh  device (the PL720); it has stellar battery life, even without any kind of deep suspension. I've even published my battery consumption results somewhere; it was around 5% / a day, the same as the WM5 64M RAM 1100 mAh x51v (the Dell Axims are really hard on batteries and use very cheap (and crappy) components, which can clearly be seen in this respect too) and two times more than the 1800 mAh iPAQ hx4700. 5% a day in suspended mode isn't much at all if you have 128M of RAM (at 1640 mAh).

That is, including 256M RAM in a portable device shouldn't be avoided because of sheer power consumption issues as long as Apple uses non-low-end, non-power-hungry RAM memory - that is, anything any decent, non-low-end current PPC uses.



> Unless they are going to use Flash memory as RAM, which may heavily decrease the lifespan of the phone itself, considering there is a limit of how many write you can perform on a Flash memory.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't say it's a problem either - all flash memory controllers have an intelligent mapping algorith that maps out already-useless memory cells. That is, current flash memories are virtually indestructible - you'll only see some (slight) caapcity decrease, NOT the entire ROM chip being rendered completely useless. (Of course, flash is still  about two times of magnitude slower to write than RAM. That is, its better to avoid putting cache in flash ROM entirely.)


----------



## bigshape (Jan 10, 2007)

so who's gonna be first with a new unlock screen app with a finger slide for the hermes? and the dialer + contacts looks pretty sweet too...


----------



## Oliy (Jan 10, 2007)

We'll see what Crossbow brings, but from what I have seen so far, the iPhone looks like it has roughly the same capabilities as my old Wizard, and without the keyboard which I simply couldn't do without. It's nice an thin, of course, but that's also because it doesn't have a keyboard.

Apart from that, what has it got? A nice GUI. Surely with a little more freedom to customize the WM UI, and a dab hand at Photoshop, we could make our devices look that good.


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 10, 2007)

Oliy said:


> We'll see what Crossbow brings, but from what I have seen so far, the iPhone looks like it has roughly the same capabilities as my old Wizard, and without the keyboard which I simply couldn't do without. It's nice an thin, of course, but that's also because it doesn't have a keyboard.
> 
> Apart from that, what has it got? A nice GUI. Surely with a little more freedom to customize the WM UI, and a dab hand at Photoshop, we could make our devices look that good.

Click to collapse



It also has a HVGA screen, as opposed to QVGA. And, if it will indeed have OS X, then, you'll be able to, in most cases, by simply recompiling, standard OS X or even Unix/ Linux apps, as is the case with the pdaXrom-based Zaurii.


----------



## cr2 (Jan 10, 2007)

Menneisyys said:


> you'll be able to, in most cases, by simply recompiling, standard OS X or even Unix/ Linux apps, as is the case with the pdaXrom-based Zaurii.

Click to collapse



Unless somebody has hardcoded/assumed the window dimensions and font dpi, a (Linux X11) GUI app does not care about the display size.


----------



## KTamas (Jan 10, 2007)

From Engadget Mobile: 



> And the reality slowly sets in about what the iPhone is and is not. Noted analyst and Engadget pal Michael Gartenberg stated that the *iPhone is first party software ONLY* -- i.e. not a smartphone by conventional terms, being that a smartphone is a platform device that allows software to be installed. That means hungry power-users -- you know, those people ready and willing to plunk down $600 for an 8GB musicphone -- won't be able to extend the functionality of their phone any more than Apple (but thankfully not Cingular) dictates. Other unfortunate realities about the device:
> No 3G. We know you know, but still, it hurts man.
> No over the air iTunes Store downloads or WiFi syncing to your host machine.
> No expandable memory.
> ...

Click to collapse




Well, if its really OSX... bring it on, *nix guys, you can get a terminal up on it in no time probably


----------



## cr2 (Jan 10, 2007)

KTamas said:


> Well, if its really OSX... bring it on, *nix guys, you can get a terminal up on it in no time probably

Click to collapse



If this apple phone uses PXA272 CPU (like magician/alpine/et al.)
the OS firmware can be locked into the builtin CPU flash.
Sometimes one must be very happy that wince security is nonexistent,
and allows to load/run any code


----------



## CWKJ (Jan 10, 2007)

Launched.

Can be bought in U.S. now?

Anyone bought the phone and try?


----------



## cr2 (Jan 10, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Anyone bought the phone and try?

Click to collapse



I wish somebody in the US bought it, opened it and posted the motherboard 
pictures  Then we will know which CPU, BT and WIFI chipsets are used.


----------



## KTamas (Jan 10, 2007)

The iPhone wont be available till June in the US.


----------



## Rudegar (Jan 10, 2007)

you cant run normal macosX applications on it unless it's cpu use the same instructions set as the mac cpu
otherwise they will have to emulate those instructionsset
which will hurt speed a bit

binfiles like exe are hex instructionsset data you cant just run them on a totaly diff cpu 

of cause this could also bring up how they handle the whole running the same applications on intel due 2 core and gX series 
guess duo 2 core is that much faster they can emulate gX


----------



## joe_dude (Jan 10, 2007)

I think there'll be a iPhone-developers site up soon.   Seriously though, if you thought that the WM phones were a pain to "enhance", the iPhone is gonna be a heck of a lot worse.

Apple wants a "great user experience", not a great hacking experience.  To get it to do more than what is officially supported is probably gonna be a real pain.  Not that it won't be done (lots of geniuses out there), but I don't want to spend more even *more* time reading/learning/tinkering than I already do with my Prophet. 

But the real show-stopper IMHO is the lack of handwriting support.  The stylus makes a PDA in non-alphabet languages (i.e. a large chunk of the world) easy to use.  It's the killer app, so-to-speak.

So while the iPhone might be a useful device for most Western countries, it'll be just a cool, trendy toy for the rest of the world IMHO.  But I'm sure that will change in the future....


----------



## rgbmode (Jan 10, 2007)

*Why it looks cool*

It does look cool but honestly I rather stick with my Dash. It has music and I can play movies so does the dash. Google maps have that too. Phone got phone. so other then the cool interface honestly it is nothing new. It is like the equivalent of a WinMobile phone with Media player, Wi-Fi, GSM phone capabilities, Bluetooth and same things we may find just that it is the Apple Mac mobile version with iPod. I heard something bout it having GPS now if that is true then it receives kudos, but if not then it is fairly the same. 
Dash: $150.00 after $100.00 rebate
2gb micro-SD: $80.00 after rebates x2 :$160.00 for 4bg of swapable memory. 
GPS navigation system for Smartphone: $250.00 Less if you get an after market GPS-receiver that has blue-tooth. 
Total price: $550.00

iPhone: I've heard about $499.00 for the 4gb and like $600.00 for the 8gb
So there are some pros and cons. 
Good it does have MAC OS X mobile, Mac is known for being secure/safe.
Bad thing Windows has been there so long there are more things for it. 
I don't like touch screens if you touch them with oily or dirty hands you may mess the screen up by scratching it or making visibility harder. 
I like using the same flash card for my camera, word/pdf/presentations for work, music/movies for my phone, mobile scripture reader for those sundays. 
So in my case buying two 2gb micro sd cards sounds better then being stuck with 4gb just for one item. 
Dash has an adapter it is sold for HTC s620 to connect a projector to display presentations straight from the phone.  So in my case being able to expand my device for multiple functions at my option is best. Having an initial low cost and ability to buy more is better for me then being stuck with items I won't use. 
But then again for every nut there is an individualized solution. 
If you want to show off, then iPhone since it will be the thing.


----------



## _Nomad_ (Jan 10, 2007)

According to engadget the iPhone wont be a "pda" as it will only allow first-party software... 

Read the full article here


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 10, 2007)

_Nomad_ said:


> According to engadget the iPhone wont be a "pda" as it will only allow first-party software...
> 
> Read the full article here

Click to collapse



Yup, it's only widgets that you can install on it. Very bad news


----------



## _Nomad_ (Jan 10, 2007)

Bad news indeed. They can't be this stupid. Hopefully we'll see a change before release.


----------



## vbJoe (Jan 10, 2007)

Very bad news, ok its got a great display and maybe the user interface will keep you playing around with it a little longer than a plain motorola but if you can only install widgets .. its as useful as motorola and nothing more ...

Unless they do release an sdk and do a uturn on the widgets only idea I think this will be a toy for the tarts not for the boys.


----------



## vijay555 (Jan 10, 2007)

What if you're both a tart and a boy? I'm fully qualified!







V


----------



## vbJoe (Jan 10, 2007)

vijay555 said:


> What if you're both a tart and a boy? I'm fully qualified!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




lol! same here actually ... I do have a motorola krzr .. and its nice! but still .. it ain't my exec, it answers calls and looks kinda flash my exec does all sorts and if wanted to I could throw something together in visual studio and run it on it.. awesome!

but really what I was getting at is by the looks of things this is not a windows mobile replacement in the slightest, and it would replace my tarty phone not my exec.


----------



## axis77a (Jan 10, 2007)

*So obvious - now its  been done !! - innovative software*

Awsome !  truely great software (eg finger control .... no stylus needed) ... 

I wonder if hardware is up to it ...
eg Macro / camera focus ?  GPS ? A2dp stereo BT (that works !!) ? ... and hope the hacks to load/unload MP3's still works (as on ipods)  avoiding itunes monopoly. PC connectivity ?


----------



## deathMiata (Jan 10, 2007)

Although there are many replies saying "I'd rather stick to my [insert name of WM5 device here]...", not everyone exactly fits in that market demographic. If Palm Treo users went on to a WM5 board and said something to the degree of "WM5 blows! Palm has been out for AGES! Go Palm OS or go home!" I don't think it would quite fly.

Steve Jobs main market is the power user who wants to merge their iPod, mobile phone, and a PDA device into one. Here's a great statement about what point they are targetting the phone to:

"Before we get into it, let me talk about a category of things ... the most advanced phones are called smartphones. They typically involve a phone, have plastic little keyboards on them, the problem is they're not so smart and they're not so easy to use. If you make a biz school 101 graph, cellphones are at the bottom... smartphones are a little smarter, but they're harder to use."
- Quoted from the Engaget MacWorld 2007 Keynote speech page (http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/09/live-from-macworld-2007-steve-jobs-keynote/)

Let's stick to the discussion about the phone itself please.

As far as things go with language recognition for the iPhone in other languages... I would not be surprised for the Asian pictograph languages (Japanese, Chinese, Korean) that you will be able to use your fingers as a stylus and draw out the characters. The Motorola A732 had an interesting concept where the number pad was touch sensitive. This was interesting as you could draw out the characters and the GUI would display a preview before confirming input.

Here's a link about the Motorola A732's touch keypad recognition:
www.motorola.com/content.jsp?globalObjectId=7599

There's another link somewhere with an interview with the linguistics specialist of Motorola, but I can't seem to find it... 

I would imagine the same concept could be *easily* applied for those countries. Apple is pretty good about localization, so I don't think there should be any worries or qualms about Asian region countries.


----------



## Pawlisko (Jan 10, 2007)

My few thoughts about this iPhone.

1. Lack of exchangable battery - bad,
2. GSM/GPRS/EDGE/Quad-band - OK, but lacks UMTS/HSDPA/HSUPA is major dissapointment,
3. Wi-Fi b/g - nice, but b/g is nowadays standard, not big deal,
4. No 3rd party software - bad, really bad,
5. Battery life - nothing, zero, nada. Why they did not tell what is expected standby time? Because it sux and with 3G you would have to go all the time with power cord,
6. Graphics - Nice, very nice - Apple always was king in graphics,
7. Design - I do not like it, but this is personal agenda,
8. Data usage - Jobs was making fun of BB, but BB is king of data compression, even for havy users 20 MB is plenty, I guess that unlimited data plan will be needed for users of iPhone,
9. Sensors - stupid idea, if I will move my hand screen will go crazy. Only good idea is screen off when by ear side, but this was not their idea. First was Ericsson R520m with ear sensor - when phone was not by ear speaker phone was on, thou nice idea users hated it,
10. Contacs - if I am PC user I should switch to what? iContacts? I am predicting a lot of problems with sync with Outlook.

OK, I am heavy PC user. I am not in graphics or publishing - thou I do not need Mac. I use IBM laptop because it was design to work in many places with no problems, additional programs to configure different network accesses ie. Work, Home, Airport Lounges, Starbucks, Other Networks - different credentials, security certs etc. It HAS to work, I do not care if it is black and square, not rounded. Same I demand from phone. Has to work all the time, if I use up battery I always have spare. Using only mail and sync with exchange I have data usage of 50-100 MB per month. So I guess that this phone will have more then that. So monthly it will be far more then 100USD, and Jobs is talking about saving money?

What I would like to get from Apple is iTunes for WindowsMobile with full Apple DRM to listen and watch stuff I bought from them. But with iPhone it won't happen. AFAIR revenue ratio iPod to iTunes is 1 to 8. They make 8 times more money on iTunes. Give me that not product which is not good for me.


----------



## Oliy (Jan 10, 2007)

I rarely use my stylus these days anyway, a combination of hardware buttons, keyboard, or icons big enough on the screen that a finger will do (i.e. TomTom) means that I will only use the stylus when I am browsing the internet or something (not often). I don't like the idea of it not having hardware buttons, it means you will have to use the screen for everything, and your finger will get in the way of what you are trying to see on the screen. HTC has been adding buttons to their phone - my Wizard had 10 plus a D-pad, while my Hermes has 13 plus a D-pad and a scroll wheel, and it's easier to use.

With flash prices tumbling, 8gb could seem pretty mediocre by the time the iPhone makes it over here, in a year's time at the earliest. An 4gb SD card can be had for under £50 now, and probably about £25-£30 in another 12 months.

HTC seem to be bringing out new phones every 6 months so I'm sure they, or someone, can come up with something as appealing within a year.

However, we can at least be grateful to Apple for raising the bar in user interfaces, because I must admit, it looks sweet.


----------



## vijay555 (Jan 10, 2007)

And given their work on the Newton, and the what, Billion + potential users they would be excluding, I'm sure the thought of non Western alphabets might have occurred to them. Particularly given where they make their stuff, lol!

V


----------



## joe_dude (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Foreign language input*

Can't disagree that iPhone should/will have other character input methods, but the stylus is simply the most convenient.

Maybe it's not so bad in other languages, but writing in Chinese with (fat) fingers is less than elegant.  Thick brush (i.e. finger) means big strokes/characters, which slows down writing speed and accuracy.

Other input methods use standard keyboard keys to construct the desired character, but man, once you use stylus + touch screen, it's hard to go back.

So that's why I think the iPhone will be a step backwards at least in some parts of the world.  Or just type in English and forget the hassle.


----------



## vijay555 (Jan 10, 2007)

Guys, how expensive will it be for them to provide a stylus? Come on, I can't imagine this being a deal breaker. Question is if there is support for those languages, why haven't they shown it? But if they're going for worldwide release, I can't see them trying to force everyone to type in English.

V


----------



## joe_dude (Jan 10, 2007)

My apologies for being long-winded.... 

Anyway, I'm guessing the iPhone will use "radical" character input (i.e. characters broken up into its parts) on its virtual keyboard, then choose from a drop-down list.  Clunky, but okay.

I highly doubt they are going to add a stylus, since multi-touch is suppose to be its way-too-cool replacement.


----------



## Oliy (Jan 10, 2007)

Agreed, a stylus is small, fiddly, losable, and decidedly un-Apple.

In a way, it had to be that way for Apple to have product differentiation. If it had a normal phone keypad, it would have been just like a normal phone with a different operating system (who's going to notice anyway?) and can play music just like any normal phone these days.

If it had a stylus, regardless of whether it particularly needed one for operation, it would be seen as a PDA and shunned by the masses who want a phone to make calls with, not an organiser that does everything but is consequently a little more complex to use.

It had to be different, and have neither buttons not a stylus. If anyone can pull off something this slick, it would be Apple. However, as many have pointed out, for a large number of languages, particular of Asian origin, this could be a big problem.

Apple has probably released this at the right time. The mp3 player / phone markets have been converging for a couple of years and in another couple of years the discrete portable mp3 player market may start seeing a downward trend. Apple can now continue to sell iPods in the guise of a phone / portable computer.


----------



## vijay555 (Jan 10, 2007)

Lol
"Windows Mobile 5 Already Does What the iPhone Does   -   Gizmodo"

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/macworld...-already-does-what-the-iphone-does-227778.php

V


----------



## hanmin (Jan 10, 2007)

*I'll get sued for this..*

*I've finally got "the letter" from Apple and I have since removed all copyright meterials from this forum. * 

*[UPDATE:] Why make your phone look like iPhone when your phone can  look this good. Tell me when iPhone can do this.*

- top = cLaunch
- bottom = phoneAlarm
btw: the phoneAlarm is not really very practical in this manner.
Attached: 
- Ripped icons 32 x 32.
- phoneAlarm skin

*FAQ*
*[1] How is it done? *
Use any 32x32 icons with cLaunch (freeware) Read this thread on how to use this cLaunch. Thanks decknologist, for the tutorial. You can try these icons spacing settings

Icon size: 32
Icon name width: 46
Icon name heught: 12
Icon margins: Horizontal= 5, Vertical= 10
Windwos margin: Left= 8, Right= 0, Top=0, Bottom= 0.

*[2] How do I make the black theme? I have grey bars instead.*
The black theme and all instructions are available here.

*[3] The clock is dull *
You have have clock on your WM5 today screen, 
something like this, using VJ's todaytoggle and Rotlaus's rlToday

*[4] Why can't I push the bottom bar to hit the bottom? *
Some of the phone may have those icons on the system tray. I'm not sure, but thallanor seems to have the problem and he has solved the problem

*[5] I can get the carbon fiber skin to work on phoneAlarm? *
thallanor solved that problem too

*[n] Still have problems .. *
For general WM5 theming questions, direct your question to this thread instead.


----------



## cr2 (Jan 10, 2007)

hanmin said:


> Attached:
> - Ripped icons 32 x 32.
> - phoneAlarm skin

Click to collapse



LOL. no respect for intellectual property


----------



## belfast-biker (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm a recent Mac convert, and I've been through quite a few Pocket PCs in the past, never really flirting with other OS's like Crackberries, Treos or Palms, but given the fond memories I had of my first PDA, an Apple Newton, I'm SO BUYING THIS.

Apple are the Nintendo of the Computer world....  they just do things wonderfully.


----------



## symondavis (Jan 10, 2007)

I will be selling my Exec and XDA IIi when these start to hit the UK.

Anyone know who the UK carrier/supplier will be?


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 10, 2007)

hey check this write up from Gizmodo, 

reminds me of that episode of south park, "the simpsons already did it..."

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/macworld...-already-does-what-the-iphone-does-227778.php

its still damn nice hardware but just a shame about the software.


----------



## HurricaneDj (Jan 11, 2007)

*Give It To Us>the Precious!*

I love my Universal! Hackked and running well (Even A2DP/Spider)

I have however, wasted plenty valuble time getting it to "WORK"

I use MAC and PC Professionally for Media editing, and I can tell you> Altho I can build a PC to run "Faster"> I can rely on the MAC to run "Flawless"
For this reason, I only take MACs to gigs> or whe I have clients recording in REAL TIME.

If the Iphone runs like true osX than my only question is:

HOW CAN I PRE-ORDER??? 

CAN I KEEP MY T-MOBILE #......LOL

SERIOUSLY I WANT TO GET IT EARLY IF NOT IN THE FIRST SHIPMENT.>>>> WHERE?


SEEMS TO HAVE MOST THINGS I WANT>>>
EXCEPT THAT I hear no mention yet of A2DP?


----------



## rodete (Jan 11, 2007)

i want one


----------



## joe_dude (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, I'm thinking that the iPhone will be more akin to the Sony PSP than to a WM device.

I think those who are using a WM phone for its extra features will probably be perfectly suited for the iPhone - with a lot less headaches.  For those who use a WM phone as a PDA/mini-laptop, the iPhone just won't cut it.

It's also interesting to see the parallel between iMac vs. Windoze PC and iPhone vs. WM phone.  Work of art vs. the Wild West?


----------



## deathMiata (Jan 11, 2007)

Oliy said:


> Apple has probably released this at the right time. The mp3 player / phone markets have been converging for a couple of years and in another couple of years the discrete portable mp3 player market may start seeing a downward trend. Apple can now continue to sell iPods in the guise of a phone / portable computer.

Click to collapse



*Oily*: I can say your post exactly summed up the market that this phone will be reaching out to... The people who want to combine together their media player and phone together into a single solution.

On a related tangent...

My experiences are limited to Motorola as I used to hang on a few modification forums... If someone with experiences can chime in about music phones with the other manufacturers, it would be appreciated.

Motorola has been pushing this barrier for the past few years...

If anyone remembers the Motorola E398, that was a "revolutionary" music phone as it had "3D sound" speakers and fun-lights (from the V80). The crippling point of the phone was the TransFlash (with SanDisk exclusively marketing the memory) and the phone overall was mediocre *UNLESS* you decided to take a risk to flash in the various Monster Pack or FlexLash packages.

Then Motorola releases the Motorola ROKR (only some parts of Europe and Asia would get the iTunes-less version). The iTunes-less ROKR was basically just a rehash of the E398 but with minor tweaks to the OS. The iTunes one was the same as the E398 but with a Java based version of iTune. Sadly, Motorola crippled it a whole lot worse than the E398... iTunes by default would lock out at 100 songs; it didn't matter if you had a 1 GB TransFlash and could theoretically hold 3000+ songs. The main problems of the E398 once again return, but due to the changes for this "update" the phone saw terrible instability in the early firmware and flexware versions. Once again, the Monster Pack and FlexLash packs would save the phone's grace. Not to mention, some folks on the Motorola community would break the crippled iTunes to hold a significantly better 1,000 songs.

The SLVR L7 was basically a ROKR/E398 with the slim principles of the RAZR in it's heart... The only new modification was hot-swappable TransFlash and quad-band EDGE support. Same problems from it's predecessors sadly...

The V3i/V3m/V3x/V3MAXX/KRZR (and even the leaked RIZR Z6) all seem to be rehashes of the old E398 and ROKR's in the guise of an OS powered by a mix of Linux and Java in fancy body shells...

What does the above have to do with the iPhone? The iPhone really uncomplicates the idea of the music phone. Much like how the portable music player industry was changed with the iPod's simplicity, I think that the iPhone will be a big step for music phones as far as simplicity goes. I personally think that the target at hand for Apple is Sidekicks, Motorola, Sony Ericsson, and Nokia, *NOT* WM5 devices or Blackberry like so many posts attack on various forums, web pages, and communities show..

Clearly, WM5 devices or Blackberries will be king when it comes to business... This will be due to Windows Server apps, Blackberry Connect, Outlook, etc. I will probably end up keeping my Wizard for my business phone, but get the iPhone as my personal phone. That way, I can have the best of both worlds!


----------



## CWKJ (Jan 11, 2007)

cr2 said:


> I wish somebody in the US bought it, opened it and posted the motherboard
> pictures  Then we will know which CPU, BT and WIFI chipsets are used.

Click to collapse



Heard is Samsung (CPU), CSR (BT), Marvell (Wifi), Infineon (GSM) & Broadcom (Screen).


----------



## CWKJ (Jan 11, 2007)

_Nomad_ said:


> According to engadget the iPhone wont be a "pda" as it will only allow first-party software...
> 
> Read the full article here

Click to collapse



Wow, not even Second Party Software . . . LOL ! ! ! . . .

And we are using Third Party Software . . . LOL ! ! ! . . .


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 11, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Wow, not even Second Party Software . . . LOL ! ! ! . . .
> 
> And we are using Third Party Software . . . LOL ! ! ! . . .

Click to collapse



bah, typical Apple!!!

ive always said apple products are for hippies, artists and teachers. (usually involving knee high socks while driving volvos)

(waits to be roasted)


----------



## hanmin (Jan 11, 2007)

Interesting

_Cisco to sue Apple on iPhone name_
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/6250511.stm

change it to applePhone?


----------



## KTamas (Jan 11, 2007)

st3v3 said:


> bah, typical Apple!!!
> 
> ive always said apple products are for hippies, artists and teachers. (usually involving knee high socks while driving volvos)
> 
> (waits to be roasted)

Click to collapse



What is your problem with Volvos?


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 11, 2007)

you mean ivolvos ?


----------



## captainsensible2002 (Jan 11, 2007)

Usual Apple style over substance...


----------



## Alcibiade (Jan 11, 2007)

I think many of you misunderstand the market Apple is targetting. People on this forum are Geeks (I include myself in this group by the way... Just in case someone feels offended)
Do you think the average Joe hacks his phone ? Of course not. Do you think the average Joe will ever think about installing 3rd party softwares. For sure not. Millions of people buying "cool phones" do not even own a PC... For many of them their brand new phone is even the first "digital camera" they ever bought !
This phone is an interesting, "no effort" convergence of iPod and phone. Without much thinking or knowledge anybody will be able to listen to his MP3 or watch videos. And this on the device he carries everyday, his phone. And everything is ready. No need to think to install complicated things, or do any kind of black magic (Open a Cab...) to have it do useful tasks
And... on top of that... it looks GREAT
This market is much bigger than the one consisting of a few geeks 
So it's much more profitable... The iPhone will probably sell much better than most of the PPC phones we see on the market right now...

That said, personnaly I hope the iPhone will boost competition between phone makers, give them good ideas, push them to more innovation. And finally push them to also have better looking products...
I bought my Hermes 10 days ago... And I do hope to see a Windows phone with a HVGA screen, or better if possible. And slightly larger. And 8Gb memory (Yes I dont wanna carry an MP3 player + my phone. And sorry but microSD cards only allow 2Gb... Too small for me...). And GPS. And slimmer. Better design. With a  better camera (In japan some Sharp phones have 5mega pixel cameras). And a more powerful processor to play games. And a better graphic interface
Etc...

This will happen. And the iPhone is part of the evolution
Will I buy one ? I dont think so. It will be out in July 07 in the US, Q4 in Europe and 2008 in Japan (where I currently live). BY that time... I am pretty sure there will be better products around (Let's be honest it will be out in 6 months without even having 3G ! Nearly be a joke !)
Now, other phone makers, watch the iPhone, learn and improve !


----------



## Rudegar (Jan 11, 2007)

agreed but imho then all the non "geeks"
cant for the life of them understand how i can live with such a big brick
phone 
and even if iphone is thin itøs still kinda big 

not sure if the public who pref their phone fitting in their nose will stand for it


----------



## levenum (Jan 11, 2007)

Yep, Alcibiade is right. The market for 'dumb' phones is 1000s of times bigger the for PDA / Smartphone platforms though a lot of non-geeks today want the mail+calender etc on the go. (Hence the success of Blackberry)

Any way, I think large part of this thread is disappointment (I know I am feeling it).
From the first pics it looked like a great new toy, finally an alternative to both fat MS and somewhat ineducable palms. But now this is clear that its just another phone, though fancy looking.
Question is, with 600$ price tag (which I think is a bit expansive for this kind of device) will it really be a hit?


----------



## CWKJ (Jan 11, 2007)

hanmin said:


> Interesting
> 
> _Cisco to sue Apple on iPhone name_
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/6250511.stm
> ...

Click to collapse



iMobile
iCell
iFon
iTel
iApple


----------



## bigshape (Jan 11, 2007)

iwhogivesashit ?


----------



## Lucas0511 (Jan 11, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Heard is Samsung (CPU), CSR (BT), Marvell (Wifi), Infineon (GSM) & Broadcom (Screen).

Click to collapse



Touchscreen is made in Germany by Balda http://www.balda.de/index_en.shtml


----------



## CWKJ (Jan 11, 2007)

hanmin said:


> iPhone WM5
> 
> - top = cLauncher
> - bottom = phoneAlarm
> ...

Click to collapse



- top = cLauncher, Do you mean the top 12 icons?
- bottom = phoneAlarm, Do you mean the bottom 4 icons?

By the way, how do you change the icons of cLauncher?


----------



## levenum (Jan 11, 2007)

iSophagus?
(no this is not SPAM, I just didn't bother to find the actual comic)


----------



## decknologist (Jan 11, 2007)

*Slightly off-topic*



CWKJ said:


> - top = cLauncher, Do you mean the top 12 icons?
> - bottom = phoneAlarm, Do you mean the bottom 4 icons?
> 
> By the way, how do you change the icons of cLauncher?

Click to collapse



Highlight your application within cLaunch and then select 'edit'

Tap 'Change icon'

Tap the ... and select the location of your icons - as it states you can use .exe., .dll, .cpl and.bmp

I use a lot of 32x32 bitmaps and also the Sksmgr_icons.dll (You will need to serch for this) as well.

You can find 32x32 icons on google image search and then convert them to bitmaps.


----------



## cyberdrakula (Jan 11, 2007)

decknologist said:


> Highlight your application within cLaunch and then select 'edit'
> 
> Tap 'Change icon'
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



@DEKNO

Can point me to where I can get some info on this?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=289516


----------



## CWKJ (Jan 11, 2007)

decknologist said:


> Highlight your application within cLaunch and then select 'edit'
> 
> Tap 'Change icon'
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, Thanks.

So what I am missing now is to create a black background jpg myself.


----------



## exemike (Jan 11, 2007)

its being sued for using some companies name
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/6250511.stm
but something will be worked out hopefully


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 11, 2007)

hanmin said:


> iPhone WM5
> 
> - top = cLauncher
> - bottom = phoneAlarm
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats! I've just cross-posted an article on most PPC board on your stuff!


----------



## decknologist (Jan 11, 2007)

A few days ago everyone wanted their devices to mimic crossbow and today it's the iPhone! 

Has anyone made a Photon mock-up yet? LOL


----------



## markgamber (Jan 11, 2007)

hanmin said:


> Interesting
> 
> _Cisco to sue Apple on iPhone name_
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/6250511.stm
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it would be nice to see Jobs exercise his middle finger a bit on this one. There isn't much I dislike more than Cisco. Maybe Oracle. And HP. Maybe.

Edit: Definately Oracle. Ellison sucks harder than paris hilton on a second date.


----------



## cyberdrakula (Jan 11, 2007)

*The Black Theme*



hanmin said:


> iPhone WM5
> 
> - top = cLauncher
> - bottom = phoneAlarm
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you upload the BLACK Theme? The Black one I have has Grey Bars .


----------



## TheHawks (Jan 11, 2007)

I wonder how hard would it be to port the OSX Os from the Iphone to a device like the Herems or another the iPhone processor which i think it would be a ARM processor if anyone has more info post


----------



## markgamber (Jan 11, 2007)

Could be easy, could be hard, could impossible, who knows. Until they release some real specs, it's anyone's guess.

As an aside, I think I've read three "iPhone vs WM phone" comparisons so far today. So....what are they comparing, a phone you can go to the store and buy right now against a flash animation of what they want you to think it is on apple.com?  Yep, that's the way I read it. That means the hype has now reached the asinine stage and I don't care until there are some REAL facts about it in June.


----------



## hanmin (Jan 11, 2007)

cyberdrakula said:


> Can you upload the BLACK Theme? The Black one I have has Grey Bars .

Click to collapse



I've moved theming issues to the related thread here.


----------



## markgamber (Jan 11, 2007)

From MSNBC:

 “You don’t want your phone to be an open platform,” meaning that anyone can write applications for it and potentially gum up the provider's network, says Jobs. “You need it to work when you need it to work. Cingular doesn’t want to see their West Coast network go down because some application messed up.”

If Apple wants to make it a pain in the ass to play ball, screw 'em. Kind of a shame seeing that kind of thing from Jobs.


----------



## paulrockliffe (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a thought - If it's flat on the table, how will it know whether it should be in landscape or portrait??


----------



## _Nomad_ (Jan 11, 2007)

hehe... I've been having the exact thoughts myself... I hope apple came up with something extra on this one. I just can't image what it could be...


----------



## _Nomad_ (Jan 12, 2007)

a little more info, from someone who's actually gotten to play with it

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/01/09/some-hands-on-time-with-the-iphone/


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 12, 2007)

Note my new signature....

also note this from crave

http://crave.cnet.com/8301-1_105-9677208-1.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=Crave


----------



## markgamber (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks to your sig, I ended up buying a Timex Sinclair 1000 off ebay. Yes, I'm serious.


----------



## daemonk (Jan 12, 2007)

here is a video demonstration of some of the features:

http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/video-iphone-demonstration

The interface looks amazing. No lag and smooth animations.


----------



## CWKJ (Jan 12, 2007)

Lucas0511 said:


> Touchscreen is made in Germany by Balda http://www.balda.de/index_en.shtml

Click to collapse



Balda hardware or Software?

I read somewhere on the Web mentioning Broadcom, sounds strange, I thought they are strong in Bluetooth.

Maybe they do the software, not sure?


----------



## CWKJ (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is my PPC-iPhone, courtesy Hanmin for the icons and Corleno for the Vista Black Wisbar.

<Saw the letter sent to Modaco on their website & others>


----------



## Lucas0511 (Jan 12, 2007)

CWKJ said:


> Balda hardware or Software?
> 
> I read somewhere on the Web mentioning Broadcom, sounds strange, I thought they are strong in Bluetooth.
> 
> Maybe they do the software, not sure?

Click to collapse



Balda says nothing about the iPhone, but we know they are a Apple strategic partner for this, and supply the screens. The OSX mobile soft is addressing the screens chip, maybe that soft could originate from Broadcom, don´t know. Time will tell...


----------



## rddt (Jan 12, 2007)

hanmin said:


> iPhone WM5
> 
> - top = cLauncher
> - bottom = phoneAlarm
> ...

Click to collapse



phoneAlarm - Not very practical meaning you don't get real numbers neatly integrated into the images?
BTW where can I get cLauncher and phoneAlarm? Can I get them for free?


----------



## hanmin (Jan 12, 2007)

rddt said:


> phoneAlarm - Not very practical meaning you don't get real numbers neatly integrated into the images?
> BTW where can I get cLauncher and phoneAlarm? Can I get them for free?

Click to collapse



You get phoneAlarm to display stuff, but usually people use phone alarm for many other things, rather than just miss call, mail and sms (eg they usually have things like WiFi, bluetooth, etc). 

Search for cLauncher (or is it cLaunch), it is freeware. phoneAlarm is not free. I tried to think of assemble the entire thing up with freeware (if not, probably I will have WAD skin rather than cLaunch), but I'm not able to think of much. V just got me the idea for ToggleToday, which works great, and I'm considering rlToday (freeware). I may need others to do the WA2 skin for the top section (look at iPhone screen shot). Will try to do it this weekend. Have to work. 

Anyway, better direct theming questions to the theming thread here


----------



## Rudegar (Jan 12, 2007)

http://www.google.dk/search?hl=da&q=cLauncher&btnG=Google-søgning&meta=lr=lang_da|lang_en

http://www.google.dk/search?hl=da&q=phoneAlarm&btnG=Google-søgning&meta=lr=lang_da|lang_en


----------



## CWKJ (Jan 12, 2007)

rddt said:


> phoneAlarm - Not very practical meaning you don't get real numbers neatly integrated into the images?
> BTW where can I get cLauncher and phoneAlarm? Can I get them for free?

Click to collapse



cLaunch is the software that I use to make my today screen. It is a quite small today screen plugin which is only a small DLL file & some Registrys. But the 32x32 slows down things a bit, the 16x16 speed wise is ok.

cLaunch is a freeware, well at least the website I downloaded says so. Google and you will find.

Phone Alarm is a software that does many things and one of the feature is DISPLAY which Hanmin use to make the bottom part of the today screen.

Phone Alarm is not free.


----------



## decknologist (Jan 12, 2007)

rddt said:


> BTW where can I get cLauncher and phoneAlarm? Can I get them for free?

Click to collapse



Check my post here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=1099122#post1099122 for information on cLaunch and a brief user guide.


----------



## downloa (Jan 12, 2007)

Great thanks~~


----------



## daniel.eriksson (Jan 12, 2007)

*video*

dont know if this one was in the post already. Pretty nifty zooming of the pictures:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgW7or1TuFk


----------



## ZeBoxx (Jan 12, 2007)

*third party software*

just to note.. it does appear as Jobs is saying that they would like to certify third party products before 'allowing' them on the phone.  Hackers probably getting around that (if required at all) aside, this is - in a way - a good thing.

Just check these forums for the many, -many-, complaints about third party software, including commercial software, that locks up, kills the phone, turns the phone into a brick or sometimes even completely destroys a part of the software.

Let's not forget that a lot of stuff from Apple -is- as polished as it is because they hold the reigns quite tightly.

Although it will suck for 'the little guy' who just wants a fun tool to be distributed, it will keep the thing a lot more stable.  Those would still want to play with those tools could wait for it to be hacked - if required.

Lastly - it does run Safari, it might run a Flash player.. there could be plenty possible within that framework for typical use.

On the other hand, rumors abound about not having 3G because that might make VOIP possible and kill a chunk of Cingular's revenue stream - but at the same time alleged 'apple insiders' saying that the phone could be upgraded to 3G by way of software (e.g. the hardware is there, it's just not being used).

Fun stuff.  If nothing else, though, it might make the Microsoft partners scratch their heads and improve their devices and (bundled) software.


----------



## meschle (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Zeboxx! great to see you back - how are you doing, me, vijay and others have missed your knowledge and expertise. Hope you stick around 
- take care.


----------



## markgamber (Jan 12, 2007)

ZeBoxx said:


> Just check these forums for the many, -many-, complaints about third party software, including commercial software, that locks up, kills the phone, turns the phone into a brick or sometimes even completely destroys a part of the software.

Click to collapse



Heh....well, these forums are also proof that 99 times out of 100 it's not a fault of the software. Besides, the issue, according to Jobs, was faulty software clogging up the network. I never even heard of that being a problem before unless he means the Slingplayer, which isn't faulty. I don't subscribe to that "Apple is better because they're not Microsoft" bullshit. There are things about OS X that drive me nuts as much as Windows XP ever has. I can't imagine this phone will be any different so some options and alternatives would be nice, and more is better.

So again, we'll see in June. Probably later, actually, as I don't really have much interest in anything before rev 3 or so. But it sounded to me like Jobs is trying to aim at Joe User who doesn't know or care about the stuff that we care about while pushing a price that all but demands business users who probably won't stand for "my way or the highway" given the alternatives. Someone at Apple better pull it together before June or it'll be dead before it hits the ground.


----------



## deathMiata (Jan 12, 2007)

ZeBoxx said:


> Just check these forums for the many, -many-, complaints about third party software, including commercial software, that locks up, kills the phone, turns the phone into a brick or sometimes even completely destroys a part of the software.

Click to collapse



I will agree with ZeBoxx here. Go to the Wizard forum and you'll see many threads over the same topics on privately made third-party software. Many times it will be a user issue, but that ends up being the risk with that. The lokwiz threads are a great example, you'll have people with posts saying "I got this error, what do I do?" and sure enough they don't RTFM or look an the FAQ in the first post by machinagod.

*markgamber*: There may not be a WM5 app that kills or bogs down a network, but Steve Jobs is more or less battening down the hatches in the case there-of. Some of the spyware, malware, and virus watch sites have listed in their "top predictions" that with the era of mobile devices becoming more and more powerful that they soon will be a far more popular target. I could easily see someone making some sort of exploit for the phone to silently send out SMS messages or e-mails with things like a user's phone book, etc. Symbian has been a target for a few years with a couple of bothersome virus attacks, but if a platform is locked up and app writers must seek authorization to write apps... This makes for more secure development.

I can certainly understand that Apple wants to keep "damage control" relatively tight as when there are too many variables, it's hard to properly diagnose problems for users. It is the same standard that they run in their desktop/portable business, keep the chipsets in the same family or equivalent and customer service issues end up easier to diagnose.

Once again, the iPhone is not about *what* the phone can do. The iPhone's main point is *how* the phone does things.

Read this post: http://forums.clubsi.com/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/901633/page/0/fpart/3#Post896060

It may be from an automotive forum, but I think the guy has the right point.

Try explaining to a user like a 45 year old father or maybe even a 28 year old woman how to load songs on to a WM5 device, but instead of loading the songs to the device... they have to redirect to the storage card. That in itself is hard without any visuals! The iPhone will use iTunes to load songs, this will be nice to the average Joe because there won't be any intricate navigation of the device's internal storage system.

The voice mail is another interesting implementation. Most people are familiar of navigating through their voice mail and having to hit [7] to delete voice mails, [#] to skip messages, etc. With visual voice mail, there's no need to even go through all those prompts. You have the ability to listen at your leisure, rewind the message, selectively delete message (rather than navigate to the message you need to delete from your saved messages).

The web browsing is a nice first party solution. Many users are used to the WAP versions of websites on mobile devices. The WAP sites end up being crippled at times because they lack so much rich information. By having a full blown copy of Safari on the iPhone, being able to load complete pages will resolve that issue. The Google Maps demo on the Apple site demonstrates this well; the user tries to find a Starbucks within proximity of where they currently are and they can click on the phone number to dial the location. Users with data plans will find this to be nice as they will be able to locate restaurants within range in unfamiliar locales.

Again, the target is NOT the business/enterprise user... but it is the demographic that would consider buying a Sidekick, RAZR V3i/V3m/V3c, Sony-Ericsson Walkman Phones.


----------



## GreatSouljah (Jan 12, 2007)

how do i install this?


----------



## dalspartan (Jan 12, 2007)

The iPhone is really no big deal, except the new touch screen technology. Sure looks "cool", but "coolness" always wears off with the next new gadget, doesn't it?


----------



## starlety (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi hanmin,

You are getting popular now in windows mobile world. now you are even featured in the gadgets website  http://www.coolgadgetszone.com/2007/01/13/software/windows-mobile-ui-looks-similar-to-iphone-ui/


----------



## CWKJ (Jan 13, 2007)

@Hanmin
Have copied the Black, Stocks, Maps & Weather. 

Black is to fill the gap. 

But I do not have Stock, Map or Weather Software, so the 4 icons on my phone is all dummys.

The rest has links.

This is so fun !!!

Was wondering how to go to MMS in the real iPhone? (Mail?)

<Saw the letter to Modaco on their website & others>


----------



## paulobrien (Jan 13, 2007)

MoDaCo contacted by Apple Legal for posting iPhone PPC screenshot and linking to xda-devs:

http://www.paulobrien.net/node/62

:-S

P


----------



## surfer (Jan 13, 2007)

How do you make it work on a qvga device with clauncher? All I get is one quarter of a picture.


----------



## CWKJ (Jan 13, 2007)

Saw this Legal note on the Web Page dated 13 January 2007 & before.



> This device has not been authorized as required by the rules of the Federal Communications Commission. This device is not, and may not be, offered for sale or lease, or sold or leased, until authorization is obtained.

Click to collapse



Did not see any warning for copying the ICONs from the JPEG say from the website or any other websites is not authorised.

The jpgs are all over in many websites around the world.

Is ICON part of the device?

Any lawyer can advice?

Has anyone seen the contract all this big INCs have with their suppliers/customers, all skew to their advantages, hate all this big INCs lawyers, all are bullies!!! And it sometimes piss off potential customers/suppliers, they are so big until they have forgotton that their existence is because they have customers to serve, they thought without them, nobody can survive and they have forgotten there exists a "close" subtitutes.

Hope they are sued till pants drop for using name that do not belong to them. And need to rename the product to iMSued.


----------



## rlith (Jan 13, 2007)

My current iphone skin, only about 50% done (XV6700) W/ wisbar advance and desktop


Software Attached
SMS Screen:
                Picture Dialer from Treo attached to Palm Threaded SMS
MAPS: 
         Microsoft Streets Pocket Edition
Weather:
            SBSH Pocket Weather, taking up whole screen with Time fade at the top

Stocks: Opera opening to NASDAQ

Camera: 
          Built in camera software

Calc:
       Skinned black stock calc

iPod: pPod

I'm going to redo and upload the Calendar and Clock icons so they can be used for %Date% and clock face within the clock icon, and that leads to a plain screen with just the clock bar... As I get to see more of the iphone gui, I can make changes as needed

Main Screen








SMS Screen


----------



## CWKJ (Jan 13, 2007)

surfer said:


> How do you make it work on a qvga device with clauncher? All I get is one quarter of a picture.

Click to collapse



change in claunch from 16x16 to 32x32


----------



## CWKJ (Jan 13, 2007)

rlith said:


> My current iphone skin, only about 50% done (XV6700) W/ wisbar advance and desktop
> 
> Software Attached
> SMS Screen:
> ...

Click to collapse



Great, will this be for free to all of us.

Which file do you run with the "Power" Button?

I think I will be getting the real thing to try when it is available.


----------



## ZeBoxx (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey meschle,

Just been busy with my day job - need to look around and see what's new and cool for the pocketpc, for sure.  But 'fraid that won't be anytime soon.. busy-busy 

I did look at one interest of mine.. that appointment radar in thumb magic.. shame there hasn't been further development of that.. I really think that could be ideal for people with busy schedules if it'd be expanded upon.

Anyway - back on-topic... nice going, Apple Legal   Though I think they might object to the usage of the icons and whatnot more than the general feel... because let's face it.. that 'general feel' has been created by PocketPC users dozens of times.  Personally I think we shouldn't try to imitate the 'iPhone' (keep in mind they still don't have the rights to that name.. they're playing a very interesting game with Cisco on that one) in terms of exact graphics, etc.  E.g. what's the point of putting an iPod icon on your pocketpc? it's not an iPod, it's not even close to an iPod, don't pretend it is.. it's every bit as lame as people running around with white earbuds on their cheap 32MB mp3 player bought at the supermarket just to make it seem like it's an iPod they're using   What people should concentrate on is the software and usability which, sadly, does depend on the hardware a good bit (sorry HTC, but most of your hardware isn't going to do realtime scaling of photos, it seems.. my Wizard won't even display a photo in the pictures viewer in any decent amount of time.  Might be software, but it seems doubtful.)

back off-topic.. personally I don't think there's too many years left before a truly pocketable full PC is possible.  There's the OQO et al, of course, but battery life stinks and they're slightly too big to be considered pocketable - however, I think the performance of an OQO in the package of a PocketPC is something that will be possible quite soon enough.  By that time, we won't be worrying about PocketPC-specific development.. we'll just develop for a full-blown O/S (be that Windows, Linux, BSD, OSX, whatever) with the only restrictions being the human interface part (e.g. input through stylus, multitouch crap, buttons, keyboard, blabla) due to the size constrictions.
So assuming my wizard doesn't die before that time, I don't think I'll be getting a new PocketPC until then.  Unless a truly amazing new PocketPC pops up - and the 'iPhone' (back on-topic), without full third party support and already declared by Jobs himself to not be a computer but a fancy phone, just isn't it.

Enough ranting... besides my dayjob, I also have to eat... better get my groceries done 

Edit: thumbsplus -> thumb magic.  I knew I got that wrong


----------



## deathMiata (Jan 14, 2007)

Interesting turn of events in the whole Cisco v. Apple case in regards to the use of the name "iPhone"...

http://blogs.zdnet.com/Burnette/?p=236


----------



## neofix (Jan 14, 2007)

BTW: Seen this one http://www.media.engadget.com/2007/01/11/iphone-and-lg-ke850-separated-at-birth/

And sorry if it's already been posted...


----------



## levenum (Jan 14, 2007)

Turns out the iPhone can do a whole lot more than we expected!
Look here.


----------



## victoradjei (Jan 14, 2007)

levenum said:


> Turns out the iPhone can do a whole lot more than we expected!
> Look here.

Click to collapse



Could be a jack of "all trades" syndrome


----------



## CWKJ (Jan 14, 2007)

levenum said:


> Turns out the iPhone can do a whole lot more than we expected!
> Look here.

Click to collapse



LOL ! ! ! LOL ! ! !


----------



## cyberdrakula (Jan 14, 2007)

levenum said:


> Turns out the iPhone can do a whole lot more than we expected!
> Look here.

Click to collapse



THAT AD WAS JUST PLAIN FUNNY ! Imagine how much free time those must've had to go and create a long ad like that.


----------



## meepatme (Jan 14, 2007)

*hey*

can somone clarrify for me please.  I read somewhere that the iphone wouldnt have superfast net access.

Yet the specs show it has edge, i thought edge was super 3g.  I currently have a hermes which has edge that goes at 1.8mbs a second.

So wots diff on edge and super 3g, basic question will we get broadband speeds in uk off the iphone russ


----------



## markgamber (Jan 14, 2007)

3G doesn't even leave EDGE in the dust because it's settled by the time EDGE has caught up. There's no comparison, 3G is several times faster.

I like that ad. The fellator was a nice touch...I'm sure it'll just be an expensive add-on. Exclusively from Apple, of course.


----------



## Mythozz (Jan 14, 2007)

meepatme said:


> can somone clarrify for me please.  I read somewhere that the iphone wouldnt have superfast net access.
> 
> Yet the specs show it has edge, i thought edge was super 3g.  I currently have a hermes which has edge that goes at 1.8mbs a second.
> 
> So wots diff on edge and super 3g, basic question will we get broadband speeds in uk off the iphone russ

Click to collapse



iphone will have EDGE. Yes it is true. But EDGE is not Super 3G as you say, but a service 2.5G, with speeds up to 284 kbps approximately. You have a Hermes which supports EDGE of course, but it also supports HSDPA which is 3.5G service and reaches up to 1.8Mbps speeds.

So you do get these speeds but with a HSDPA capable phone, the Hermes. The iphone is not HSDPA compatible, and not 3G phone as well... It will be able to reach speeds of up to 284 kbps which is really slow for 3G+ users...

That is, with the specs we have today. A lot of these may change until the summer...


----------



## chiragpatwa (Jan 14, 2007)

hey thanks all 
i made Iphone look alike


----------



## eminem213486 (Jan 15, 2007)

all this talk about the UI and i just want a pocket pc alternative voicemail like the one on the iphone. it seems it stores voicemail messages locally on the phone itself.

is there a pocketpc app for like this? i have found something on the internets but i dont know where to find that program. http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cach...c+answering+machine&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=10 local voicemail also saves on the minutes youre wasting on your bill.. 

does anyone also know of a Twist Interface port of the Zune? its gotta be running winCE id love that twist interface hacked on the pocketpc (same os, screen size) - wifi support would be sweet.


----------



## digitalizatt (Jan 15, 2007)

hanmin said:


> *Ok. I've finally got "the letter" to have this removed. You need to get it from somewhere else. Good luck. *
> 
> There are more than 500 download, you ought to able to get it somewhere.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just purchased phone alarm and am trying to make my iphone skin, I have most of it completed, but when I installed phoneAlarm, it installed it on the top of my today screen, I didn't see any option to move it to the bottom.

How do I move it to the bottom and install the grey fiber skin?  I need some serious help, thanks.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jan 15, 2007)

removed ....


----------



## levenum (Jan 15, 2007)

eminem213486 said:


> all this talk about the UI and i just want a pocket pc alternative voicemail like the one on the iphone. it seems it stores voicemail messages locally on the phone itself.
> 
> is there a pocketpc app for like this? i have found something on the internets but i dont know where to find that program. http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cach...c+answering+machine&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=10 local voicemail also saves on the minutes youre wasting on your bill..

Click to collapse



This has been extensively discussed on the forum. Many phones (particularly HTC devices) don't have the hardware capability to record phone calls - strange but true.

And those phones that can record it, like g-smart don't do it in a generic way so if your phone doesn't come with a built in answering machine, it is not likely you will get a 3rd party app for it.


----------



## jambaj0e (Jan 15, 2007)

Is it me or all these workarounds more complicated than just using Wisbar Advance Desktop? I got mine running and tweaked quickly.  Here's my iPhone: Aston Martin edition in portrait and landscape mode.


----------



## 510jungleboy (Jan 15, 2007)

*Iconz Displayed*

J , 

How can i get the bottom icons to displayed? i got the top part alerady. I have PhoneAlarm running and no luck, Thanks in advance


----------



## digitalizatt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Please help*



510jungleboy said:


> J ,
> 
> How can i get the bottom icons to displayed? i got the top part alerady. I have PhoneAlarm running and no luck, Thanks in advance

Click to collapse




Same for me, I got the top part done, but PhoneAlarm is running and I don't know how to change it to look like your guys, please help


----------



## ywilson (Jan 15, 2007)

*iPhone icons*

Can any kind soul send me the icons at [email protected]


----------



## sdh (Jan 15, 2007)

digitalizatt said:


> I just purchased phone alarm and am trying to make my iphone skin, I have most of it completed, but when I installed phoneAlarm, it installed it on the top of my today screen, I didn't see any option to move it to the bottom.
> 
> How do I move it to the bottom and install the grey fiber skin?  I need some serious help, thanks.

Click to collapse



change the order in today settings.


----------



## 510jungleboy (Jan 15, 2007)

*Bottom Iconz*

sdh , 


How ? phoneAlarm has default icons , and it's at the bottom of the screen. How do i make it displayed the i_hone icons instead. step-by-step would be great if you can walk me through it.


----------



## sdh (Jan 15, 2007)

jambaj0e said:


> Is it me or all these workarounds more complicated than just using Wisbar Advance Desktop? I got mine running and tweaked quickly.  Here's my iPhone: Aston Martin edition in portrait and landscape mode.

Click to collapse



how did you manage to get the date and time. Also how did you get labels for the icons at the bottom.


----------



## sdh (Jan 15, 2007)

510jungleboy said:


> sdh ,
> 
> 
> How ? phoneAlarm has default icons , and it's at the bottom of the screen. How do i make it displayed the i_hone icons instead. step-by-step would be great if you can walk me through it.

Click to collapse



you need to get skin for phone alarm. try ppcgeeks. copy the skin and the directory to the phone alarm installation folder. Then in settings of phone alarm, select the desired skin.


----------



## jambaj0e (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow, thanks everyone who messaged me about my iPhone skin. It's not that hard really. I used Wisbar Advance Desktop and used the iPhone WAD file found here (POST#6) :

http://www.lakeridgesoftware.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10036

Then I just keep tweaking it for my use. I just got WAD and found it very customizable. The digital clock is a feature built in, as well as renaming the icons. I just used the icon files already included from the osx.rar in the above thread, linked them to whatever application I use and put the appropriate text. I made some backgrounds, and voila!

You can download my Aston Martin WAD file here:

http://www.lakeridgesoftware.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10036&page=9


----------



## silentone (Jan 15, 2007)

*iPhone icons*

Does anyone know where I can download the iPhone iconset?


----------



## xvicx (Jan 15, 2007)

What tools did you use to do the landscape one? I have all the files. Will like to know how you setup all this together. Because will like to do the same in landscape 320X240 in xml

PS: in landscape one the fish background is all black


----------



## rlith (Jan 15, 2007)

xvicx said:


> What tools did you use to do the landscape one? I have all the files. Will like to know how you setup all this together. Because will like to do the same in landscape 320X240 in xml
> 
> PS: in landscape one the fish background is all black

Click to collapse



if you're using WAD, landscape and Portrait are 2 different themes. So you have to apply the wallpaper to the landscape version (as well as icons and positioning)


----------



## 510jungleboy (Jan 16, 2007)

jambaj0e said:


> Wow, thanks everyone who messaged me about my iPhone skin. It's not that hard really. I used Wisbar Advance Desktop and used the iPhone WAD file found here (POST#6) :
> 
> http://www.lakeridgesoftware.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10036
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Can you write a step by step on how to execute all the files to look like yours ? all i got was just the top portion....getting restless..


----------



## rlith (Jan 16, 2007)

510jungleboy said:


> Can you write a step by step on how to execute all the files to look like yours ? all i got was just the top portion....getting restless..

Click to collapse



It's all drag and drop when using wisbar desktop


----------



## 510jungleboy (Jan 16, 2007)

rlith said:


> It's all drag and drop when using wisbar desktop

Click to collapse



Sorry to be a pain in the AZZ. heheh how do i drag and drop..kkeke...i'm getting delirious..j/k..i still need help. LIke where do i put the files and stuff...


----------



## rlith (Jan 16, 2007)

510jungleboy said:


> Sorry to be a pain in the AZZ. heheh how do i drag and drop..kkeke...i'm getting delirious..j/k..i still need help. LIke where do i put the files and stuff...

Click to collapse



in your  Device\themes\destop folder


----------



## digitalizatt (Jan 16, 2007)

I am 99% complete, the only thing I can't figure out to do is to make the grey carbon fiber skin as the background of phone alarm? Am I supposed to rename the png file and another file or what?  Any help would be greatly appreciated as it is only showing grey in the background


----------



## Menneisyys (Jan 16, 2007)

*Finnish computing mag DigiToday compares Apple iPhone, Nokia N95 and HTC P3300*:

The Web is full of reports on iPhone (see for example _David Shier_'s excellent report *here*). Finnish language sources, however, may cause problems for the vast majority of my readership; this is why I’ve decided to post a quick note on DigiToday’s latest article, which also contains an easily digestable chart of three “big players”: Nokia’s forthcoming all-in-one device, the N95; iPhone and, finally, HTC’s GPS-, Wi-Fi / BT- and FM radio-enabled, albeit, in some respects, really lacking (no 3G) P3300.

The article / chart can be found *here*. Some not-that-evident chart translations you may need:

Näyttö: screen; Tuumaa: inches
160 pikseliä tuumalle: 160 pixel/inch; väriä: colors
Tiedonsyöttö: input method; kosketusnäyttö: touch screen; näppäimistö: hardware buttons / controls
Tallennusmuisti: storage memory
Muut yhteydet: other connectivity
Käyttöjärjestelmä: OS
Puheaika: talking time; t (tunti(a)): hours
Saatavuus: availability; myynnissä: being sold; kesäk: June
Muuta: other stuff

(Source: Tero Lehto’s blog)

BTW, as far as iPhone-related discussions on Finnish boards are concerned, there are quite a few of them (as opposed to, unfortunately, Pocket PC’s). Of them, I recommend *THIS*  the most (it’s in English).


----------



## sbsshadow (Jan 16, 2007)

*Cant find*

Hi All

I cant find the dir :  in your Device\themes\destop folder

on my Jasjar, any ideas where to put my downloaded theme from lakeridges ?

Thanks all

Steve


----------



## Knotti2015 (Jan 16, 2007)

pls can somebody send me the files ?


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 17, 2007)

hey whats the deal with this ?

http://apple.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/01/16/1717220&from=rss

seems someone made the local (and international news?) with the iPhone skins?

hey on theage.com.au news article 
http://www.theage.com.au/news/mobil...er-iphone-skins/2007/01/15/1168709656280.html

you guys get a mention 

"Apple therefore demands that you remove this screenshot from your website and refrain from facilitating the further dissemination of Apple's copyrighted material by removing the link to http://forum.xda-developers.com, where said icons and screenshot are being distributed."


----------



## te_les (Jan 17, 2007)

*allblack*

could you help me to give me the allblack theme in qvga resolution?
tq


----------



## Eriol (Jan 18, 2007)

*How can I get rid of the communication manager icon on today screen?*

Hi folks!

I have the HTC Wizard (O2 Xda mini S); on my today screen is a small icon on the right bottom. When I hit it, the comm manager will start. The Wizard has a hardware key to start the comm manager, though. So I would like to get rid of this icon or hide it, so I can get the phonealarm to the bottom.

How can I do this?

Cheers and Thanks,

Eriol


----------



## Tha (Jan 19, 2007)

i managed to get most of the settings right, 
but my "desktop" only shows 5 icons while i have more links in the phoneAlarm 
settings menu.
is there a way to get more icons displayed?
there are some skinning trouble also, but fist i want to fix this


----------



## aNiMeMaN14 (Jan 20, 2007)

UGH...

ok, i give up, i didn't want it to come to this, but...

Can ANYONE perhaps send me the skin via PM or to my email?

[email protected]

It would be GREATLY APPRECIATED! I truly apologize for being a sheep, but this is what I get for not logging on for a week! I miss the good stuff.


----------



## wodeh (Jan 21, 2007)

I wrote a damned essay on how the iPhone sucks (I was excited when it was first announced, but then the reality distortion field failed) and how all the HTC devices available put it to complete shame but I took so long my session expired and my post was lost. Oh what the hey, here's the summary:

In short, something as humble as the Xda Orbit, available free on a £35 12month (no 2 years here) contract (or £40 for CoPilot extra) is already available today and pretty much floors the iPhone in every respect but "user friendliness". The iPhone is nothing but an overpriced fashion accessory and a frivilous step away from Apples strength that leaves us iPod owners without a lovely widescreen/multi-touch video iPod upgrade. The Orbit means no $699 initial outlay for something that can't possibly replace an 80GB Video iPod (8gb on the larger model, what the HELL!?) and will have some fraction of the battery life... you get a PDA that makes no promises but delivers more than the iPhone ever will... not to mention thousands upon thousands of free apps/games to tinker with on it. Also the iPhones almost total lack of hardware buttons doesn't really lend itself to user-friendliness.. I thought Apple learnt that lesson when they FINALLY sucked it down and produced a 2 button wheel mouse.

<disclaimer>I am no anti-apple zealot, nor an Apple fanboy. I type this on a Powerbook G4 which I love, own an iPod which I love but contraverely use, work on and support traditional PCs and use, of course, a WM5 PDA Phone. I am simply a free-thinking individual who was affected initially by Job's reality distortion field and now realise just what a fool I was to belive it all.</disclaimer>


----------



## darrin205 (Jan 22, 2007)

*question*

how do u actually download the data


----------



## CWKJ (Jan 22, 2007)

te_les said:


> could you help me to give me the allblack theme in qvga resolution?
> tq

Click to collapse



AllBlack was not really good.

Search the forum for AppleBlack.

Anyway you can do it the manual way or create the *.tsk file yourself.


----------



## CWKJ (Jan 22, 2007)

Eriol said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I have the HTC Wizard (O2 Xda mini S); on my today screen is a small icon on the right bottom. When I hit it, the comm manager will start. The Wizard has a hardware key to start the comm manager, though. So I would like to get rid of this icon or hide it, so I can get the phonealarm to the bottom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=286036&page=45

Read Post #442 & #445.


----------



## djROH (Jan 24, 2007)

Can some please send me a link, or send me the skin files?? Would really appreciate it!!


----------



## chamelion (Jan 24, 2007)

djROH said:


> Can some please send me a link, or send me the skin files?? Would really appreciate it!!

Click to collapse




me too please!


----------



## FlashL (Jan 25, 2007)

*icon set*

Hi iam also new to this forum and iam very intrested in the iphone icons. I tried making my own but i end up with icons with black spots in them... If any of u could send me the icons set or explain why the spots apear i be very gratfull.

email is Ldehoogh add hotmail dot com


----------



## extraducksauce (Jan 27, 2007)

FlashL said:


> Hi iam also new to this forum and iam very intrested in the iphone icons. I tried making my own but i end up with icons with black spots in them... If any of u could send me the icons set or explain why the spots apear i be very gratfull.

Click to collapse



exact same problem for me. want the center to stay white, but ends up being semi-transparent (white outline black center).


----------



## PETER RED (Jan 27, 2007)

how sweet is the iphone design   i want one


----------



## Clayfree (Jan 29, 2007)

extraducksauce said:


> exact same problem for me. want the center to stay white, but ends up being semi-transparent (white outline black center).

Click to collapse




Open the icons in a graphic editor(photoshop or gimp) and remove any pure white(255,255,255). You can pick a color that is slightly but still looks white. That will solve your problem.


----------



## extraducksauce (Jan 30, 2007)

Clayfree said:


> Open the icons in a graphic editor(photoshop or gimp) and remove any pure white(255,255,255). You can pick a color that is slightly but still looks white. That will solve your problem.

Click to collapse



you're right. i tried it and i worked perfectly.


----------



## jellybeangerman (Feb 1, 2007)

*Help!*

Hi,

I've downloaded several of the awesome today screens, but I have no idea of how to install them.  Very frustrating for a newbie like myself.

I've downloaded the wisbar upon recomendation to help install these theames etc.

I can't figure it out at all.  I've seen some of the default screens that wisbar provides which are pretty ugly.

I'm sorry if this is redundant, but can someone please just give me the step by step in the most dumb-down rendition ever!

So, where I stand right now, I have the wisbar, and the regedit programs, and some zip files of some of these cool today themes saved to my laptop.

Can someone talk me in from here?

Thank you so much.

-Jellybean


----------



## extraducksauce (Feb 1, 2007)

i didn't use wisbar, it was a terribl confusing. cLaunch + phone alarm skin was very straight forward and easy to follow. you should really check out deckonologist in depth post:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=289872&highlight=iphone


----------



## kdizzle 8125 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Help!*

So I got my 8125 to look exactly like the Aston Martin (iPhone) skin above, however, my icons are not working via touch screen. They work by the 4-way toggle, but not when I physically tap on the icon with my stylus or finger. Is there a way to activate this? Or is this not supposed to work like this?

Anyone?

Thanks.


----------



## Jonjamesm (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi, okay so anyone who has the iphone on their pocket pc, smartphone or whatever, has already committed copyright infringement and is well within their rights to get sued by apple! 

So my next question shouldn't be taboo as were all hacker pirates anyway...

Where can I get the registration code for phone-alarm? or a new or older version of phone alarm with a crack?

Your not telling me you all paid for it?... PS to anyone who helps me and is still seeking the Iphone skinning software, in one easy to manage cab file... I have it, it was a bugger to find - but I got it.

I've skinned my pda to the chuff monkers and I'm not forking out a shilling for a program even if it is the icing on the cake! To be honest I don't like icing anyway, I'm not fussy, I'll have it - but I don't want to pay for it! 

If you could let me know - in a post, and maybe we could arrange a file transfer at some point.

that'd be Fabby!

JJ McG!


----------



## Jonjamesm (Feb 25, 2007)

So you still need the icons?


----------



## weinson (Mar 1, 2007)

*iPhone on PPC*

Did folks see this video linked from engadget?  Pretty excellent programming.


----------



## cadeucsb (Mar 1, 2007)

yes. looks sweet. I want it just for the scroll effect.  I hate scrolling with my fingers and the push button scrolling scrolls in huge chunks (not smooth).


----------



## koolhand79 (Mar 1, 2007)

Does anyone around here no how to get this effect on the phone. Is it a cab file or something we can download. That would be great to have on the phone. The IPHONE COMETH


----------



## the0ne (Mar 2, 2007)

wicked.......... the guys site was working yesterday..its gone down now.. he mat a statement that hes not gonna release it ..coz of fear Apple might come looking 4 him...juz coz of that vid hes got 4 job offers ..3 supposidly from m$


----------



## jompao (Mar 2, 2007)

weinson said:


> Did folks see this video linked from engadget?  Pretty excellent programming.

Click to collapse



Video is already taken down..    

Did anyone actually get hold of the program this guy made?


----------



## trooperbill (Mar 2, 2007)

anyone got an idiots guide to doing this as id really like to give it a go

mark


----------



## rlith (Mar 2, 2007)

trooperbill said:


> anyone got an idiots guide to doing this as id really like to give it a go
> 
> mark

Click to collapse



How well can you program? What he's done is a bit more involved than you think. The skin is easy, just get WAD and the icons, but for the slider and for the transition list, that takes a good bit of programming.


----------



## FuzzMunky (Mar 2, 2007)

This guy understands what it is about Apple software that is another order above Windows programming.

I have found another link to the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROZG4he2cuE&mode=related&search=


----------



## clown (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG he sounds singaporean!


----------



## mixmasterollie (Mar 2, 2007)

I wish he'd shared his creation, really looks amazing...


----------



## Dr freedom (Mar 4, 2007)

I wonder how they go after being dropped a few times ..


----------



## mousey_ (Mar 5, 2007)

Theres Links Available For A Wisbar Advanced Theme Of The iPhone Theme

Wisbar Advanced Theme - http://www.sendspace.com/file/rnnko7
Wisbar Advanced Desktop Theme - http://www.sendspace.com/file/er5f09
Dialpad Skin - http://www.sendspace.com/file/3bv6zx

It Works Nicely On Any WM5 Phone.

Check The Guys Homepage For Alternative Downloads And Info.
http://www.ozankilic.com/?p=4

Cheers


----------



## flayzeraynx (Mar 6, 2007)

hi guys

i've updated the my iphone theme
if you want download and find information, click link down below

http://www.ozankilic.com/?p=31


----------



## Mahmood (Mar 8, 2007)

gathered all the themes around the internet and put them in one file u can read more about it here :

http://mahmood1.com/iphone.aspx


contains all the things u need to make your pocket pc look like iPhone:

Slide Unlock
iphone theme
iphone icons
iphone wisbar advance and desktop
iphone keyboard


----------



## dusank (Mar 8, 2007)

Any body using Iphone skin on WM6 V0.20.1???


WM6 V0.20.1 available NOW (check wiki)
Direct Download:

*WM6 V0.20.1*

Thanks


----------



## pietrucci (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, I tried. Doesn't work!


----------



## hanmin (Mar 14, 2007)

mikechannon said:


> Frankly I have seen much nicer and more imaginitive Today screens using a variety of WM based applications. This is the point folks, can an iphone be made to look like a nicely customised WM device?? - because a WM device can easily be made to look like that (now) intensely boring iphone look.

Click to collapse



Just saw this .. seems that Blackberry people are into iPhone mode too  Seems that everyone is able to duplicate iPhone looks 











Details:
http://blackberrythemecentral.com/7100-os.html


----------



## OdeeanRDeathshead (Mar 22, 2007)

hey look a ce device better than the iphone that looks the same

http://www.vr-zone.com/?i=4548


----------



## flayzeraynx (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.ozankilic.com/?p=31#comment-610

hey people! here is the new updated slider!

it supports:
* Lock the Pocket PC keyboard inputs - NEW!
* fullscreen without taskbar
* 12 hour support (like “10:22 AM”) - FIXED
* highlighting “slide to unlock” text
* english dates (like “saturday, march 14″)
* error sound plays when tapping anywhere except slider button
* opening sound plays when slider align to right (3 second)

i’m trying to get load external image to background.. it works in flash test file but it not works after the compiled exe file..


----------



## nt007 (Apr 10, 2007)

That is my lock screen


----------



## Mr Groch (Apr 10, 2007)

Anyone know how to use iPhone theme and dialpad on VGA screens?


----------



## rlith (Apr 22, 2007)

noddy2007 said:


> Hello all , I have an iphone , and some softwares .
> DVD to iPhone Converter link to crap fake software that installs spyware
> iPhone Video Converter softwares another link that goes to fake crap software that installs spyware
> 
> maybe you need it too .

Click to collapse



Gads, what's with all the farking spam, especially for a nonexistant product?


----------



## Grumps (Apr 28, 2007)

*IPhone Lookalike*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=302739


----------



## cesardeluxe (May 14, 2007)

*iPhone Bootscreen*

I have made a 3rd boot screen for your "iphones" It will substitute windows mobile's. 

REspecT


----------



## jessicajaja (May 16, 2007)

*iphone*

i like iphone!!


----------



## aleksander100 (May 23, 2007)

the thing is that if u wanna write in iphone u wont be able to hehehe soiphone sick in that case.


----------



## aleksander100 (May 23, 2007)

flayzeraynx said:


> http://www.ozankilic.com/?p=31#comment-610
> 
> hey people! here is the new updated slider!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



your slider is good for nothing u cant even change the wall paper in your slider plus u are charging money hehehe your theme doesnt look like iphone at all from any angle except for the icons and wether the best slider is out here worth lokking trying downloading http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=308361


----------



## sydney11611 (Jun 2, 2007)

*sydney11611*

enjoyed reading this ,thanks

Video Converter
http://www.allvideotools.com


----------



## ekto (Jun 2, 2007)

Man, this thing pwns windows mobile in the sex appeal department.  Although that's just going by first appearances.


Chances are its a scratch magnet tho, just like the good old iPod.


----------



## haley77999 (Jun 6, 2007)

*haley77999*

Interesting, this is cool, nearly made my day. 

converter ipod video 
http://www.zuneconverter.net


----------



## flayzeraynx (Jun 6, 2007)

Latest iphone theme package (v3) is ready!
now, it supports landscape using and square screens!
you can view new video and get an information from here:
http://www.ozankilic.com/?p=41


----------



## andreasfuntastic (Jun 6, 2007)

flayzeraynx said:


> Latest iphone theme package (v3) is ready!
> now, it supports landscape using and square screens!
> you can view new video and get an information from here:
> http://www.ozankilic.com/?p=41

Click to collapse



Pls. stopp spamming  with advertisement for a iphone theme.
Ecpecialy when you ask for money for something which you can get for free on this forum !!!!

Pls. post  your advertisement in the original tread (which you started), and not in any tread which is somehow related to "Iphone"

Anyway I do not understand why so manny people get horny because of this Iphone(theme) when they own a ppc.
Weak up guys!!
The iphone theme is a step back for the efficiency of a ppc.
Or do you want to make your "Mercedes" look like a "VW Golf" ?
My  old symbian phone (Moto A1000) had the same style allready 3 years ago !!! (I mean the idea of having only big icons on the today screen like any other bloody Nokia phone has too now).
The main Idea of a ppc is to get the maximum of information when you switch on the screen (time, calendar, appointments. ect)  and to get further infos with the minimum number of screen clicks or pressing buttons .


----------



## ericlin0122 (Jun 8, 2007)

andreasfuntastic said:


> Pls. stopp spamming  with advertisement for a iphone theme.
> Ecpecialy when you ask for money for something which you can get for free on this forum !!!!
> 
> Pls. post  your advertisement in the original tread (which you started), and not in any tread which is somehow related to "Iphone"
> ...

Click to collapse



they r free... what r u talking about, those theme can be dl everywhere


----------



## andreasfuntastic (Jun 8, 2007)

ericlin0122 said:


> they r free... what r u talking about, those theme can be dl everywhere

Click to collapse




Because when you go to his Homepage (
http://www.ozankilic.com/?p=41) you will find that:

DESCRIPTION IN ENGLISH
—————————————————

Hello all,
I rearranged the theme package into one single group that will load the whole thing at once, especially for those who had trouble in loading or finding where to put a folder. Please email me to download this package that also contains a version of slider with AM and PM feature. (Theme package has been totally reorganized, you can get the NEW theme package after you make a donation. Please email me for the donation amounts.

Package includes:
* slider with 12 hour support (locks entire device)
* dialpad skin (for wm5 devices)
* wisbar advance theme + latest beta setup file
* wisbar advance desktop theme + latest beta setup file
* mortplayer theme + setup file
* gcalc theme + setup file
* Slide Contact
* flash player 7 for pocket pc
* keyboard skin
* Torch (flashlight program)
* psshutxp skin
* picsel browser
* pocketsuspendx


----------



## heatforlife (Jun 11, 2007)

flayzeraynx said:


> Latest iphone theme package (v3) is ready!
> now, it supports landscape using and square screens!
> you can view new video and get an information from here:
> http://www.ozankilic.com/?p=41

Click to collapse



Yea plz stop spamming here so u can get people to buy what you COLLECT from the internet...ur like geekaquad ripping people off just becasue they are not as smart and you take advantage of them for extra bucks....

NO ADVERTISEMENT


----------



## leek (Jun 11, 2007)

Kill this thread.

It's a waste of bandwidth even talking about Jobs' wet dream.

Get an XDA Flame instead.


----------



## abigailuux (Jun 13, 2007)

*abigailuux*

Iphone awaiting the launch, no time to change all right 

ipod fm transmitter 
http://www.ipodconverter.com


----------



## nothin (Jun 30, 2007)

f iphone.
f iphone.

is it PPC forum?


----------



## metalslugx (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok, I have two o2 execs, so I want to put the theme with landscaping on board one. But, I have no clue as how to install anything. I have downloaded ever thing so far posted on this thread, but no clue as how to install. Any tips? Help? Thanks.


----------



## jaimingandhi (Jul 3, 2007)

finally!!! It works  

Pics attached.


----------



## metalslugx (Jul 3, 2007)

Can you tell me which package you used? And where did you find it? You can PM that if you want. Thanks./


----------



## ericlin0122 (Jul 3, 2007)

metalslugx said:


> Can you tell me which package you used? And where did you find it? You can PM that if you want. Thanks./

Click to collapse



for sure wisbar


----------



## fliplyricist1 (Jul 3, 2007)

perhaps i'm the only one with this problem, but I installed the latest version of slide2unlock on my htc 8125...and it would freeze up my phone constantly (even with no programs running in the background).  Trying to bring the phone out of lock mode would be slow and inconsistent

does anyone else experience bugs with it?


----------



## gthing (Jul 4, 2007)

sigh .... 

I posted over in another forum about technology that the iPhone has and how it's stupid to hate on it when it does a lot of things right.  My point is that so many people are blinded by the same old "Mac vs. PC" debate that they're missing out on seeing how the iPhone is a benefit to the industry as a whole, and has some neat-o new technologies to boot.

I never said anyone should buy an iPhone, or even that I bought one myself (I haven't/wouldn't for various reasons)

It took exactly one response for the first WM user to call me gay.

It got worse from there.  Everyone talking about how stupid I must be because I think Safari on the iPhone is a step in the right direction for mobile browsers.  I guess I must be wrong - people always complain about PIE - until APPLE of all people comes up with an alternative interface.

I didn't respond to the thread - I didn't get a chance to - a moderator locked it up.  Granted, it probably belonged in a different forum, but I requested that he moved it and he said he wouldn't (even though that's what he suggested).

The problem wasn't that the thread was locked.  It was how the moderator treated it.  It wasn't a "this thread is out of hand, I'm going to lock it up" kind of a thing - it was a "the iPhone is a piece of crap and you're retarded so I'm locking this up" kind of response.

So that's cool.  The moderator can throw in his opinion and have the last word on the matter by locking up the thread.  It's a cool way to win any argument.

The funny thing is that I didn't intend for there to be an argument - I just intended to open some closed-minded people's eyes that the iPhone does actually pack in an impressive feature or two.  Not that it's going to replace your 8525 or whatever, but that it has some cool things about it.  But everyone immediately went on the defensive, assumed I must be an Apple fanboy and flamed me to hell and back.  Without a chance to defend myself the thread was locked and case closed.  The iPhone sucks and the closed thread proves it.

I'm glad I live in a place that doesn't shut out and silence opinions that are (apparently) not popular.  A lot of these guys would have been good in positions of authority in China.  Maybe they could help with their censorship efforts over there?

Now I just think the WM users on this forum are close-minded assholes.  I mean - they can't even admit that the iPhone has one positive virtue, even to a guy whose not trying to sell them on one.  Idiots.

/rant


----------



## gthing (Jul 4, 2007)

and p.s.

The iPhone may be a piece of crap with not one positive trait or feature, but it's interesting that users around here are falling all over themselves trying to build apps that make their WM phones look and act like the iPhone.

Why downgrade to such an inferior device?


----------



## neocsr (Jul 4, 2007)

I think they r doing it just for fun... The iPhone has one good thing, the UI... but in general the iPhone as PHONE is crap...


----------



## treo...not! (Jul 4, 2007)

gthing said:


> sigh ....
> 
> I posted over in another forum about technology that the iPhone has and how it's stupid to hate on it when it does a lot of things right.  My point is that so many people are blinded by the same old "Mac vs. PC" debate that they're missing out on seeing how the iPhone is a benefit to the industry as a whole, and has some neat-o new technologies to boot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please don't crawl over here trying to get sympathy. You are the one who started the attack: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=314989. And you end this post by calling people idiots!! Have you not learned your lesson?! If you can't stand the heat get out of the kitchen. Pun intended. 

BTW, this thread is not about you; so if you have nothing of substance to contribute to the discussion, I suggest you not post. 

(@ others: I apologize for my firmness and the appearance of an ad hominen attack, but is is this kind of puerile behavior that threatens to destroy a really great forum. We have no time to be dealing with this nonsense!)


----------



## jaimingandhi (Jul 4, 2007)

metalslugx said:


> Can you tell me which package you used? And where did you find it? You can PM that if you want. Thanks./

Click to collapse



Used Wisbar advance, Wisbar Advance Desktop and skins posted on this forums earlier. Check out http://mahmood1.com/iphone.aspx


----------



## neoxeon (Jul 6, 2007)

Good  Good luck


----------



## lyerx (Jul 8, 2007)

*iphone*

windows mobile is the best mobile phone OS


----------



## itswho (Jul 13, 2007)

*8525  iphone trade?*

where can i post, if i can on here or elsewhere, if i wanted to trade a new 8525 i never used in the box for an iphone?  is it a fair trade?  thanks much


----------



## rlith (Jul 13, 2007)

itswho said:


> where can i post, if i can on here or elsewhere, if i wanted to trade a new 8525 i never used in the box for an iphone?  is it a fair trade?  thanks much

Click to collapse



Why would you want such a crippled phone?


----------



## itswho (Jul 13, 2007)

i want something much more simple and i mostly use mac's, just makes more sence in my life right now


----------



## nberman (Jul 13, 2007)

*iPhone vs HTC Tytn/AT&T 8525*

I just posted an iPhone vs HTC Tytn review at http://neilberman.blogspot.com/

Appreciate any comments you may have...


----------



## greenba (Jul 16, 2007)

*iphone keyboard*

hello to everybody

i was really impressed by the new iphone solution for keyboard finger-tapping!!

As you can see fm the video, whn you tap on a letter it istantly pops up a window just on top of the area you are tapping, showing the selected in larger size, so  you are aware if what you are actually writing.
It looks like you can really type very fast and with no errors!!!!

i own a Trinity P3600 (wm5) and  by using Phone Pad or Happy Tapping i can only partially achieve a  'pen-free' use of my device.

Those size-increasing letters of the iphone keyboard are REAL solution.

I wold never give away my Trinity for the iphone but just wondering if there is any software around that can bring such nice feature to WM5/WM6

anyone came across to something like that?

thanks


----------



## greenba (Jul 16, 2007)

sorry i forgot the link.....

http://www.apple.com/iphone/usingiphone/keyboard_large.html


----------



## liquidsilver (Jul 16, 2007)

*Upgrading the iPhone*

I took a different route....

My 8525 is emulating an iPhone which is emulating an 8525.  Wow....I've never seen the iPhone with such flexibility!


----------



## CrashC (Jul 17, 2007)

gthing said:


> sigh ....
> ...My point is that so many people are blinded by the same old "Mac vs. PC" debate that they're missing out on seeing how the iPhone is a benefit to the industry as a whole, and has some neat-o new technologies to boot.

Click to collapse



If that was your point, you probably shouldn't say things like this in your post:



			
				gthing said:
			
		

> Or is it something else? You just feel uncomfortable having another big player in the market? Another $600 phone that people can buy. Do you feel uncomfortable that the "smartphone" (definitions aside) market is expanding to include people who wouldn't traditionally be interested in such devices? Are you threatened now that everyone will compare your HTC to an iPhone? Are you pissed off because deep down you know you have a second rate device now?

Click to collapse



You're ripping on people for downplaying the impact of the iPhone while downplaying their HTC devices... even going so far as to call all HTC devices second rate to iPhone.  A little hypocritical, don't you think?



			
				gthing said:
			
		

> It took exactly one response for the first WM user to call me gay.

Click to collapse



I agree, lame and useless.



			
				gthing said:
			
		

> The problem wasn't that the thread was locked.  It was how the moderator treated it.  It wasn't a "this thread is out of hand, I'm going to lock it up" kind of a thing - it was a "the iPhone is a piece of crap and you're retarded so I'm locking this up" kind of response.

Click to collapse



Again, I agree, not necessary for a moderator to express a personal opinion when closing a thread.  I believe they were correct in closing your thread as it served no purpose and, even if it did, I think you went at it with a poor choice of words. 



			
				gthing said:
			
		

> I'm glad I live in a place that doesn't shut out and silence opinions that are (apparently) not popular.  A lot of these guys would have been good in positions of authority in China.  Maybe they could help with their censorship efforts over there?

Click to collapse



I get your point, but this analogy is flawed at best.  This isn't a government website.  It's a free service that allows you to use their service as long as you follow their ruleset.  As they provide the service, they get to decide what that ruleset is.  Your analogy to communist China isn't very applicable, in my opinion.  You are choosing to use this service where as communist China forces you to do something or risk imprisonment.  Not exactly the same, don't you think? 



			
				gthing said:
			
		

> Now I just think the WM users on this forum are close-minded assholes.  I mean - they can't even admit that the iPhone has one positive virtue, even to a guy whose not trying to sell them on one.  Idiots.
> /rant

Click to collapse



Again, you called out WM users for being "bigoted" and I believe arrogant while doing the same yourself.  Pot, meet kettle.

I agree with your general idea that the iPhone, regardless of the features it may or may not have, has introduced the PDA phone product as a whole to an entire audience that wasn't interested before in exactly the way they did so with bringing mp3 players to the masses.  Many people simply don't want something they can tweak, regardless of it lacks all of the features and options.  They want something simple to use, that they don't have to babysit, that consistently just works as it should... and Apple has succeded in doing so.  The sheer numbers back that up.

All of that being said, I'm a graphic designer that works on a Mac all day with a WinXP laptop sitting right next to it.  Last week I was faced with the decision between an iPhone and an 8525.  For me, the lack of 3G and the lack of a removeable battery turned me away.  That led me to the 8525 which, being a tweaker, I love so far.  I've been able to do everything I wanted out of the iPhone and more, short of the slick animations.  Once I finally get iContact to work, it'll be 90% of the way there.  I got in at a great time with WM6 released from HTC within 3 days of my purchase


----------



## p9939068 (Jul 18, 2007)

Well in my opinion, you really cannot compare a WM device with the iPhone. I own a few WM devices (currently using an Atom Life) and the iPhone (which i cannot use to make calls since i'm not in the US), and I have to say if anyone even try to compare the 2 of them, then I say you're not looking at it correctly.

You can come up with a myriad of reasons for why people chose to get an iPhone, but if your reasons are based on its functionality, then you're missing out on the biggest reason: the iPhone is all about user experience. It's a beautiful piece of gadget, both hardware and software are works of art. The user interface is almost flawless. It's actually quite engaging to use the iPhone, regardless of what functionality you're using it for. There is almost zero lag when switching between apps. The battery lasts forever: almost 2 days with wifi radio on all the time, surfing, listening to music and watching videos here and there. And for the 10 days I've gotten it, it hasn't crashed/hung a single time. All these are part of user experience, and user experience is nothing something you can write down on a specs sheet. It's not about "what you can do with it", but "what is it like using it".

It's pretty simple logic: if you're looking at an iPhone and all you see is its features, then it'll make no sense for an Atom Life user like me to love the iPhone. But if you see the iPhone as a separate class of its own, in terms of user experience and hardware/software design, you'll know why there is so much hype about it (marketing aside).

By the way, there are ways to "tweak" your iphone now. Nothing extraordinary, just simple stuff like changing icons and ringtones etc, but we're getting there  I simply adore it.


----------



## schizo (Aug 1, 2007)

Finally I agree... iPhone has the class of its owns... and not comparable to any other devices ever existed.

See here in Mobile Review: http://www.mobile-review.com/articles/2007/iphone-name-en.shtml

They passed after smartphone, enterprise, multimedia, and finally categorized it into "Fashion Phone". Haute coutoure maybe...  

But IMHO, haute coutoure is personal. So since iPhone is a hype, then it is mainstream fashion... not haute coutoure/personal


----------



## matt.bleasby (Aug 6, 2007)

I think that the Iphone isnt really a competitor for the WM series as the compatabiliy dosent match as well as the capeability but its a nice phone good concept but didnt do it for me


----------



## DaVince (Aug 9, 2007)

Iphone looks and feels nice. period.


----------



## tenzin (Aug 17, 2007)

I use an iPhone for 18 days now, except the phone part.

What I can tell you is that iPhone is fun ... but far away to be perfect !

The keyboard is a nightmare (and I have thin thingers!), and no directionnal arrows , plus the scroll to find a contact is nuts even if it can seem funny the first time, it take too much time , no possibilities to tap the first letters to find a contact, portrait-landscape automatic moving is not for all the applications :-(  , etc ... etc ... plus no good software on it like a good PIM, etc ... everything is too basic.

And .. it crashed 2 times , have to do a reset , and same from 3 of my friends ... that is not important for me but just to tell that iPhone also crashed ...

So as it is right now the iphone is for people who just want a phone-ipod but can't replace my HTC P3600 or X7500, far away .

In fact it's more a fashion-phone but don't expect too much from it ! you can't compare with WM devices such HTC ones ...

Good phone for fashion-victims too, as Paris Hilton can show .

The graphic interface is cool, but that doesn't make all !!! after all that iPapy told us in january I was expecting more, lots of work to do on it .


----------



## tomazez (Aug 23, 2007)

wm6 beats iphone only with:
- touchflo
- spb mobile shell
- pocketcm keyboard
- pocketcm contact manager
- pocket player
- picsel browser
- the ability of tweaking your phone easily
and last but not least: 
- tomtom 6


----------



## BrigateGB (Aug 25, 2007)

tomazez said:


> wm6 beats iphone only with:
> - touchflo
> - spb mobile shell
> - pocketcm keyboard
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing else?


----------



## spangelsaregreat (Aug 25, 2007)

One thing the iphone has done for me is make me use the touch screen more with Touch Flo, pocket CM keyboard etc.

It has forced WM developers to provide a more user friendly interface. 

I can remember quite clearly when I first got a JAM being a bit frustrated at having to take out the stylus all the time. Sure it is great for writing out quick notes but having to use it to end programs and scroll etc was a pain.

Over the last few years (using a JAMin then a P3300) I have been able to cut down the use of the stylus through configuring buttons and using scroll wheels etc.

The iphone style use of the touch screen has further refined my use with touch scrolling etc. which is a good thing. I still use the stylus for writing duties mainly (it is simply faster for me) but is still handy to have the iphone style keyboard for one handed texting (I never liked phone pad), something you could never do with WM keyboard.

So the iphone has made WM move to a better user interface, much like the MAC did with windows on the PC. 

I would never consider buying a MAC and I would never consider an iphone (it simply does not do enough compared ot a Pocket PC) but I am glad they are there as competition has made Microsoft and its associated developers raise their game.

Regards


----------



## tomazez (Aug 26, 2007)

BrigateGB said:


> Nothing else?

Click to collapse



o o and spb brain evolution!
love that game


----------



## BrigateGB (Aug 26, 2007)

tomazez said:


> o o and spb brain evolution!
> love that game

Click to collapse



Ohh then it is ok


----------



## vladimir2989 (Aug 26, 2007)

*Questions ?*

*whot video types dose it support ?*
.avi .mp4 .mov DivX, Xvid ??? whot videos cen it play ?

*Whot Music will it play ?*
will it play unprotected MP3's (from limewire and other "untrusted" sources) ??

will music sync with Windows Media Player ? or do i have to use bloody iTunes ?  

*is there a way to search a contact list fast ?* 
like in Windows Mobile 6 u type the name and it searches while u type ?

*Cen u see whots on the screen in the day light outside ?*

*cen u install software on it* ?
(any software yahoo widgets ?) 

*Dose it play nice with Windows Vista and Office 2007 ?*


----------



## xxza (Aug 30, 2007)

I have high hopes for the HTC Touch from Sprint this Q4.  With 400MHz and 128MB memory, you can have much much more fun than Iphone.


----------



## Wolfdragon (Aug 31, 2007)

*ok, enough's enough!!!*

First i'd like to commend the Iphone on maintaining the whole ipod hype, good job there. but i ask this in the same breath, how is it to achieve the great feats it promises and it isn't even 3g capable??? GSM is kool an all but i've been doing some studying and looking for a new phone(thread here) and corrct me if i'm wrong but 3g is to enable for the faster capability used in web browsing and other wonderful "portable" internet fun. next on my hit list of doubts is the fact that history has repeated itself with the "non-user friendly" battery used in the 1st and 2nd gen ipods.
one very nice detail to the iphone is the music photos and video...hello I P O D !!! needless to say all this means is you have an ipod you can shove a sim card into. backtracking a bit to the whole web thing... yeah it can load full pages but how many people are so deprived they need to see full function porn sites "a la mode"???
next...hard drive space. Now i must admit Apple beat everyone to a functional, popular hard drive phone. I must admit this is a presidence and a dream to follow, BUT... it's a hard drive wrapped in a device known for fashion not function and so in a year i can expect that other than traveling movie buffs most Iphone owners will have only used @ maximum 57% of thier drive contacts,pictures,music and movies included. and finally, now this to me is the kicker. Ease of use... has anyone tried to type a full message via email on this thing the "predictive" keyboard leave to no imagination as community "lingo" will not be tolerated and can get very frustrating to edit. Also on ease of use the O.S. X i believe is the best gui system apple has ever created and so seeing this in a phone from apple is more than a step in the right direction . anyone growing up with apple being in the PC community will realize that alot of apple owners have been guilty of "getting lost" in simple tasks, which is not the case here. on this i can give no downside and will hold on my pro list . BUT WAIT!!!...i got something... i remembered that apple has this ittly bitty issue with "freezing to death" as it were which as with the Ipod meant loosing all the music you spent hours affectionately collecting after a Itunes resync. 
In ending i say this, If we look at the battle between the video ipod and the zune. it is clear that the zune outperforms the ipod on all levels but the ipod gets more recognition because it dresses pretty. the same can be said about the iphone...maybe in time, MAYBE we'll see that the hype just isn't worth it.


----------



## Underwaterdub (Sep 3, 2007)

Wolfdragon said:


> First i'd like to commend the Iphone on maintaining the whole ipod hype, good job there. but i ask this in the same breath, how is it to achieve the great feats it promises and it isn't even 3g capable??? GSM is kool an all but i've been doing some studying and looking for a new phone(thread here) and corrct me if i'm wrong but 3g is to enable for the faster capability used in web browsing and other wonderful "portable" internet fun. next on my hit list of doubts is the fact that history has repeated itself with the "non-user friendly" battery used in the 1st and 2nd gen ipods.
> one very nice detail to the iphone is the music photos and video...hello I P O D !!! needless to say all this means is you have an ipod you can shove a sim card into. backtracking a bit to the whole web thing... yeah it can load full pages but how many people are so deprived they need to see full function porn sites "a la mode"???
> next...hard drive space. Now i must admit Apple beat everyone to a functional, popular hard drive phone. I must admit this is a presidence and a dream to follow, BUT... it's a hard drive wrapped in a device known for fashion not function and so in a year i can expect that other than traveling movie buffs most Iphone owners will have only used @ maximum 57% of thier drive contacts,pictures,music and movies included. and finally, now this to me is the kicker. Ease of use... has anyone tried to type a full message via email on this thing the "predictive" keyboard leave to no imagination as community "lingo" will not be tolerated and can get very frustrating to edit. Also on ease of use the O.S. X i believe is the best gui system apple has ever created and so seeing this in a phone from apple is more than a step in the right direction . anyone growing up with apple being in the PC community will realize that alot of apple owners have been guilty of "getting lost" in simple tasks, which is not the case here. on this i can give no downside and will hold on my pro list . BUT WAIT!!!...i got something... i remembered that apple has this ittly bitty issue with "freezing to death" as it were which as with the Ipod meant loosing all the music you spent hours affectionately collecting after a Itunes resync.
> In ending i say this, If we look at the battle between the video ipod and the zune. it is clear that the zune outperforms the ipod on all levels but the ipod gets more recognition because it dresses pretty. the same can be said about the iphone...maybe in time, MAYBE we'll see that the hype just isn't worth it.

Click to collapse



C'mon, are you jealous of all the mac users who have a virus-free environment, a crash-resistant OS, a better and easier usable System AND everything wrapped into a beautyful design?

There's no reason to blame Apple for being successful..


----------



## chococrazy (Sep 3, 2007)

how do i delete it plz help


----------



## the-equinoxe (Sep 4, 2007)

andrew_Hill said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Nice to read your suggestion all are very helpful to me but, I have a iPhone and I want put DVD into it??
> I’m using an iPhone video converter. I got it from http://iphone.crappy-software-com.com/ . It’s really easy to use and provides amazing speed...
> ...

Click to collapse



Andrew, you are a dirty rotten spammer, and the software is crappy (can't beat the freeware)


----------



## Wolfdragon (Sep 4, 2007)

*A lesson for apple pushers...*



Underwaterdub said:


> C'mon, are you jealous of all the mac users who have a virus-free environment, a crash-resistant OS, a better and easier usable System AND everything wrapped into a beautyful design?
> 
> There's no reason to blame Apple for being successful..

Click to collapse



SUCCESSFUL???  Do you know PC history? If you did you'ld realize if Apple had been "successful" microsoft wouldn't be where it is today.
Here's a short PC History note in summary for ya...

PC DARPA to Today:
Chapter 1
After the success of the DARPA net in military applications and the release to the "wealthy"(at the time) Apple sought to make a "comsumer Feindly" version of the Gigantic machines the military had in thier artillary...hence being on call for having the FIRST P=personal C=computer (yeah they were first). However how useful was a personal computer if (1) it wasn't really personal and (2) it was waaaaaaay too expensive for average, everyday "people" to own. This is where Bill Gates (the apple evil genius and a teenager) steps in. he devised a way to create programs AND systems that were cheap enough to start the trend we now consider common place.
Chapter 2
in the efforts of the man now known as Mr. Microsoft computers now had the ability to cross-member i.e. parts from one system could be used in another and programs were inter-system commucable. While Aplle still a great company sitting on massive wealth due to (again) fashion. wasn't able to EASILY cross data from thier network to the now more standard microsoft network. Just to complete this task required great network enhancements and software upgrades which were in the simplest understanding "unneccessary". so the Government and populous at large slowly but smartly deviated from Apple,MAC and all things in thier group.
Chapter 3
Breezing through time we get to the last mmmm... 10 years where apple makes an astounding come back with the "G" systems, largely thanks to the expansion in movie and picture editting(apple got lucky someone had the money to try them first) the MAC was back. now with the "g" series on a push Apple execs decide to risk what is known as a Publicity Stunt. they Over promote the release of thier first MP3 player, the Ipod. IT WORKED!!! (again luckily) people were in the scene for something new with CD sales on the rise, people were collecting music on thier PCs and moving them to burnable versions as to get thier fav. playlists on the go.

If you want i could continue but to avoid looking like a bookworm(too late i know) i'll tell you this...i laugh at you and everyone like you who thinks people are "jealous" for smitting the Apple name. but really it's just us wanting more from a company that has just realised it's a good thing to play nice with everyone else. To your comment on a crash safe system i say...WTF are you talking about? You do realize until recently Mac had the highest rate of system crashes not involving a virus or intrusion? to be totally honest the only reason apple is so "virus free" is because almost everyone ahs a Microsoft branded device and the retards and criminals that make virouses want the populous not the fashionable computer illiterate few...one good example in proof is the System specific virus that targets Ipods through music downloads....you really think some X popping nutjob would waste his time on a virus that wouldn't be noticed?


----------



## Wolfdragon (Sep 4, 2007)

*NO offence...*

No offence UnderWaterdub as i love a good debate but to prove a point i wanna ask something. When you purchased your "macbook pro"(nice system by the way) did you buy it becasue of what capabilities it has and wat it can do, or did you shell out upwards of 2,000 smackaroos( costs more for a screen upgrade and slight cosmetic upgrades) because of a name and look?


----------



## xxza (Sep 6, 2007)

$200 drop on iphone... good job, steve.  

btw, Gphone is coming...


----------



## schizo (Sep 11, 2007)

lyerx said:


> windows mobile is the best mobile phone OS

Click to collapse



I would rather say it is the best *since *the choice on Phone PDA OS are limited now, and people would rather choose the "safe platform" on which they can share with many others.

I think Palm OS *was* the best PDA OS, lean, small, fast, functional, usable. Unfortunately they had missed the critical milestone on PDA -> PDA Phone evolution, they miss the convergence idea, and have to gave their position in the market to Micro$oft. As desperate as they were, that they have released Palm Treo using Windows Mobile as the OS 

As for the sake of our own interest as customer, I really expect some competition in PDA Phone OS. Even when I think iPhone as a marketing gimmick, *I still have to thank Apple for "heating up" the arena*. 

If only Palm could eventualy found a breakthrough and added the pressure, I as a customer, would be very glad.

Full dependability on Micro$oft product is *dangerous*. Since their proven personality trait is when they enter something they want to take it all. Bill Gates will never satisfied until all the money in the world is HIS.

As in PC, the next thing we will see is a Lawsuit on Monopoly Practice when they incorporate every little software into their OS core in effort to get rid of every other small software house which have given us so many better alternatives.

You already see MSN Messenger, Internet Explorer and Windows Live don't you? Can't you see the pattern?


----------



## madador03 (Sep 13, 2007)

Probably a stupid question, but I understnad that there is a way to hack the iPhone and unlock the SIM card so you can use it for T-Mobile or other carriers around the world.  I assume thats not possible with Sprint since Sprint is CDMA T-Mobile/AT&T are GSM, right?  What the hell is so different about the two? is it hardware? Is it theoretically possible to hack the iPhone to work for sprint? I think its a great phone, but I'd prefer a physical keyboard since I do a lot of texting and web browsing. I think its less accurate than a physical keyboard but I do love the multi-touch interface. So is it possible to work the iPhone (GSM) on a CDMA carrier? I'm sure the answer is no, but I wanted to know why.   If an expert on the subject can reply with a detailed answer, that'd be great! unless the answer is simple. thanks a lot guys!


----------



## mablan (Sep 13, 2007)

madador03 said:


> Probably a stupid question, but I understnad that there is a way to hack the iPhone and unlock the SIM card so you can use it for T-Mobile or other carriers around the world.  I assume thats not possible with Sprint since Sprint is CDMA T-Mobile/AT&T are GSM, right?  What the hell is so different about the two? is it hardware? Is it theoretically possible to hack the iPhone to work for sprint? I think its a great phone, but I'd prefer a physical keyboard since I do a lot of texting and web browsing. I think its less accurate than a physical keyboard but I do love the multi-touch interface. So is it possible to work the iPhone (GSM) on a CDMA carrier? I'm sure the answer is no, but I wanted to know why.   If an expert on the subject can reply with a detailed answer, that'd be great! unless the answer is simple. thanks a lot guys!

Click to collapse



Hi man...
I'm not the expert you are asking for but can tell you one simple thing about the main diference of CDMA and GSM... as I know, the GSM networks use sim cards in the phone with the information about your carrier network,etc... the CDMA phones do not use sim card and have the info. saved on the phone itself.

hope this helps meanwhile someone more helpfull answer the question...

Regards;


----------



## madador03 (Sep 13, 2007)

mablan said:


> Hi man...
> I'm not the expert you are asking for but can tell you one simple thing about the main diference of CDMA and GSM... as I know, the GSM networks use sim cards in the phone with the information about your carrier network,etc... the CDMA phones do not use sim card and have the info. saved on the phone itself.
> 
> hope this helps meanwhile someone more helpfull answer the question...
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I don't know much either and I'd agree that its one of the big differences, but the Blackberry 8830 is marketed on Sprint.com with the following feature: "Unlocked SIM Device. Use in market carrier SIM cards while traveling abroad"  To my knowledge, this is the first I've EVER heard of this. I wish I could take that SIM card and stuff it into the iPhone. Although I wouldn't be surprised if using the sprint network required no SIM card, but international use allowed the use of a SIM card with an open slot. blah,

So any experts want to shed light on the differences between GSM and CDMA (and EVDO) and why we can't hack the iPhone for Sprint, which has been unlocked for use with any GSM carrier? You can get as technical as you want, I've got the brain for it...but that doesn't mean I won't ask questions! thanks a lot guys

Cheers,
Justin


----------



## 2manyphones (Sep 13, 2007)

madador03 said:


> Yeah I don't know much either and I'd agree that its one of the big differences, but the Blackberry 8830 is marketed on Sprint.com with the following feature: "Unlocked SIM Device. Use in market carrier SIM cards while traveling abroad"  To my knowledge, this is the first I've EVER heard of this. I wish I could take that SIM card and stuff it into the iPhone. Although I wouldn't be surprised if using the sprint network required no SIM card, but international use allowed the use of a SIM card with an open slot. blah,
> 
> So any experts want to shed light on the differences between GSM and CDMA (and EVDO) and why we can't hack the iPhone for Sprint, which has been unlocked for use with any GSM carrier? You can get as technical as you want, I've got the brain for it...but that doesn't mean I won't ask questions! thanks a lot guys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




The best answer to your questing is an analogy: It is like the difference between speaking English and speaking German (just a random language selected  ). GSM and CDMA are different technologies or Languages. So they may run on the same frequencies and do similar things, but are not compatible with each other. 

GSM phones (AT&T, T-Mo, Vodafone, etc) use SIM cards while CDMA (Sprint, Verizon) primarily do not (some do though). Verizon is selling a BlackBerry "Curve" that is marketed as a World phone. This is the exception to most rules. It is a CDMA phone that has a seperate GSM radio (phone) inside to work on the European/Asian GSM networks. 

EVDO is the high speed data portion of the CDMA network (in simle terms), while UMTS/HSDPA (also known as 3G) is the high speed data portion of the GSM network. Equally as confusing is that UMTS is technically called WCDMA or wide-band code division multiple access. 

This is a little off topic for the iPhone however, considering it has GSM voice and GPRS(slow)/Edge(not as slow) data technology and there will never be any "hack" to make it work on a voice CDMA network. I do predict there will be a 3G version of the iPhone by the end of 07. Still not compatible with Sprint or Verizon, but this will give the iPhone MUCH more speed when using the cellular 3g network than the current GPRS/Edge data.


----------



## liquidsilver (Sep 14, 2007)

Underwaterdub said:


> C'mon, are you jealous of all the mac users who have a virus-free environment, a crash-resistant OS, a better and easier usable System AND everything wrapped into a beautyful design?
> 
> There's no reason to blame Apple for being successful..

Click to collapse



I'll agree it's beautiful and crashes less often but virus free and crash-resistant?  lol   I guess marketing does work.


----------



## xxza (Sep 14, 2007)

will get my iphone today and unlock it tonight.


----------



## dreod (Sep 22, 2007)

schizo said:


> I would rather say it is the best *since *the choice on Phone PDA OS are limited now, and people would rather choose the "safe platform" on which they can share with many others.
> 
> I think Palm OS *was* the best PDA OS, lean, small, fast, functional, usable. Unfortunately they had missed the critical milestone on PDA -> PDA Phone evolution, they miss the convergence idea, and have to gave their position in the market to Micro$oft. As desperate as they were, that they have released Palm Treo using Windows Mobile as the OS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope you know that ca. 20- 30% from Apple Bill Gates(privat, not microsoft) belongs


----------



## hkbladelawhk (Sep 23, 2007)

only thing I don't like is: Overpriced...Made by Apple...


----------



## aboutthemind (Sep 25, 2007)

*cdma and gsm*

cdma is faster the fastest hspda is back to cdma the reason for sim cards was for global acknowledgment's and greed detachable esn but cons tad bit slower hspda runs on cdma network and gsm phones will work on sprint not because of nextel just cause..

verizon settings look like this

(MID)@vzw3g.com


so the whole concept of gsm cdma being non universal is BS


Fact is verizon owns all cell sites in CA rumor has it 50 % of the US so if thats the case then why don't they use gsm cause it would make them lose that ever so popular 99.9% sla speech when the quarterly shareholders get together.

hope this helps i listed all the settings some where around networking

ciao sorry to but in


----------



## blueprince (Sep 27, 2007)

*Guys any unlocking tool for iPHONE*

Guys any unlocking tool for iPHONE that reallly works tnx in advance


----------



## me (Oct 5, 2007)

I only see one advantage to Iphone---8GB internal storage!

If WM phones are going to compete with Iphone, they better increase the amount of internal RAM, to 8GB or more!


----------



## Mr.Clark (Oct 10, 2007)

me said:


> I only see one advantage to Iphone---8GB internal storage!
> 
> If WM phones are going to compete with Iphone, they better increase the amount of internal RAM, to 8GB or more!

Click to collapse



Except: most of that storage on the iPhone is used for music and/or films.

Windows mobile devices have some form of easily-accessable (and hence swappable) memory card, be it SD/MMC, miniSD, MicroSD, SDHC etc. etc.

So technically, (as long as you duplicate installed apps over all your cards so that they work whichever one you use), you can have a card full of music, another card full of films and yet another card with different TomTom maps on.

You can swap these cards around as you like, and that's much cheaper for the user than having internal flash memory.


----------



## nadimukani (Oct 17, 2007)

Can somebody please post the 32 x 32 icon of the new updated calculator for me pls


----------



## generalriden (Oct 17, 2007)

*please help me to decide*

Im planning to buy...but is it really worth to buy an IPHONE...pm me is u can also. need ur advice guys.


----------



## mcculleyandJen (Oct 18, 2007)

Does anyone knows where can i find and iPhone theme or interface with iCons for my new WM6 Tilt?

Thanks

Jen


----------



## generalriden (Oct 18, 2007)

mcculleyandJen said:


> Does anyone knows where can i find and iPhone theme or interface with iCons for my new WM6 Tilt?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jen

Click to collapse



http://www.everythingiphone.com/forum/
http://www.everythingiphone.com/forum/iphone-wallpapers/

best themes
http://www.hacktheiphone.com/73/iphone_multimedia.html


go on this forum..a lot of stuff not only themes


----------



## vitali77 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Saffari on iPhone*

Does anyone know if Safari on iPhone is going to support FLASH plugin in next version. 

Thanks,
Vitali Malinouski


----------



## generalriden (Nov 15, 2007)

vitali77 said:


> Does anyone know if Safari on iPhone is going to support FLASH plugin in next version.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vitali Malinouski

Click to collapse



only apple knows that


----------



## james.white (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi guys, I’m planning to buy a gift this coming Thanksgiving Day since it’s my girl’s birthday but I don’t know what will be the best gift to buy since my girl had an Iphone already. I’m planning to buy a stilletto100 a satellite radio since my girl loves music. I heard that it’s a commercial- free music then, do you guys have an idea about that?


----------



## Grumps (Dec 3, 2007)

mcculleyandJen said:


> Does anyone knows where can i find and iPhone theme or interface with iCons for my new WM6 Tilt?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jen

Click to collapse



try http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=1710253#post1710253


----------



## yyaayy (Dec 6, 2007)

Windows Mobile 5 Already Does What the iPhone Does


----------



## rockky (Dec 7, 2007)

After having tons of fun for years hacking my tytn and now my tilt to death on this site, I also purchased the Iphone just for kicks a few months ago....(and have IT hacked to death).....
The result..to my shock...I began using the Iphone more and more....the Tilt less and less....and have basically adopted the Iphone by default.
Functional elegance sometimes can't be beat.
Not suggesting 3G compares to edge in absolute terms, but....(the processor along with the page rendering characteristics of the Iphone (on edge) actually produce real world surfing speeds that are relatively close to that of the tilt...done tons of size-by-side comparisons)


----------



## CWKJ (Dec 8, 2007)

As we know iPhone is only launch in the US first.

And it seems Creativity and Innovativity is the sole right of only Apple, or so maybe that is what Apple thinks.

Some (quite creative and innovative) entreprenuer here did a parallel import, but stupid enough to so call "HACKED" the SIM Lock for ATT and they got warning for selling HACKED iPhone and will get fine SGD1000 for each iPhone sold. They could easily just sell the unhacked product and users can find hack somewhere, somehow. But again, knowing Apple, they will again warn the sellers that it is illegal to sell products that are not launch here. Who to blame, Apple is the one to be blame for being without the capability (most likely technical) to do a parallel launch of product world wide.

By having SIM Lock, it is in fact an Anti-Competition behaviour by service providers and is in fact another form of Protectionism and it inhibits creative and innovative competition strategy among service providers.

So who says that it is customers' first in business, it should be Business Bottom Line First in business.

Also some interesting development that some enterprise solution will be added into iPhone by some Software Giants despite some flaws in iPhone. Flaws include unable to push emails and obviously M$ & RIM maybe needed on this situation.


----------



## P996 (Dec 10, 2007)

rockky said:


> After having tons of fun for years hacking my tytn and now my tilt to death on this site, I also purchased the Iphone just for kicks a few months ago....(and have IT hacked to death).....
> The result..to my shock...I began using the Iphone more and more....the Tilt less and less....and have basically adopted the Iphone by default.
> Functional elegance sometimes can't be beat.
> Not suggesting 3G compares to edge in absolute terms, but....(the processor along with the page rendering characteristics of the Iphone (on edge) actually produce real world surfing speeds that are relatively close to that of the tilt...done tons of size-by-side comparisons)

Click to collapse



You'd be surprised how many people I know went through the same experience. The iPhone lacks 3G, it lacks a A2DP profile, it lacks a decent camera (still...it takes decent pictures for a 2 MP cam without autofocus and it is better for "fast" shots than my TyTN II 3 MP autofocus camera) but since I own it, I almost never looked back and left my TyTN II and my Nokia E90 in my office' drawer.

The iPhone is an incredible device, mostly because of the ingenius OS, GUI and touchscreen operation. The display is also great.

Whenever I use my TyTN II again (business purposes), I get shocked how bad the display quality is and how sluggish the OS works compared to the "instant" reaction of the iPhone OS.

That said, I think that HTC and especially Microsoft have to go back to the drawing (developping) table because if Apple gets it right next time with a iPhone with UMTS/HSDPA, a better camer with video recording capability and a A2DP profile, there won't be much cell phones on this planet to be able to keep up with it. The new HTC Touch Dual is a very nice gadget but unfortunately the display sucks and the sluggish OS operation is something I would not like to experience anymore on ANY cell phone I'm using.

Surprisingly, the Safari browser on the iPhone works pretty fast with EDGE, there are not many situations when I miss having 3G.
Apple did an incredible job considering the fact that this is the first cell phone they developped by their own, so I just hope that companies with more experience in this business like HTC, Microsoft or even Nokia come up with something equal or better any time soon because if Apple succeeds in adapting current cell phone technology to the already advanced OS/GUI/touch operation, the other cell phone/OS manufacturers will be in big trouble.


----------



## juiceppc (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone get WinMo running on the iPhone hardware?


----------



## Turelio (Dec 26, 2007)

iPhone = iPod + GSM


----------



## juiceppc (Dec 26, 2007)

turelio said:


> iPhone = iPod + GSM

Click to collapse



Of course it is. It ain't a "smartphone". No proper smartphone would have that kind of crappy calendar.

I think we beat up on WinMo and HTC a lot for not giving us everything(as well we should ) but at least we get the "important" stuff done right. Like Calendar and email. Sure blackberry does that well too but that's where it stops. At least WinMo does try to do everything. It may stumble, but at least it tries. The iPhone gives a great multimedia experience but it doesn't even try to give a good PIM experience...

Hence, "It ain't a smartphone". it's a pertyphone.


----------



## Bram87 (Jan 3, 2008)

I get my iphone in about 2 weeks!!! Cant wait..

together with my tytn 2 its the great combination


----------



## P996 (Jan 5, 2008)

juiceppc said:


> Of course it is. It ain't a "smartphone". No proper smartphone would have that kind of crappy calendar.
> 
> I think we beat up on WinMo and HTC a lot for not giving us everything(as well we should ) but at least we get the "important" stuff done right. Like Calendar and email. Sure blackberry does that well too but that's where it stops. At least WinMo does try to do everything. It may stumble, but at least it tries. The iPhone gives a great multimedia experience but it doesn't even try to give a good PIM experience...
> 
> Hence, "It ain't a smartphone". it's a pertyphone.

Click to collapse




There are already TONS of third party apps available for the iPhone, some of them extend the functionality to a point almost unbelievable (Photo Browser and TuneWiki are only two ingenius examples).
People seem to forget that the iPhone is Apple phone No.1. Look back in time and remember the first HP Pocket PC Phone (this was MY first WM phone) and it is a difference like day and night.
I don't say Apple got it 100% right the first time but the GUI/OS/touch operation are already so good on the iPhone, the steps to improve applications and to introduce third party apps (with the new SDK soon to come!) isn't THAT big.
HTC has a great potential and so does WM, especially since WM5/6. Symbian concentrated too much on the multimedia functions and I don't like using it. I also own a Nokia E90 and a Nokia 95/95 8GB and whenever I'm powering up one of these babies again, it is like looking at some children playing software engineers. The icons are too kiddie-like, the whole Symbian S60 3rd software operation experience reminds me of kids playing with a colourful learning computer, it just doesn't have a professional touch. 
Windows Mobile is much better in this domain but still, I get the feeling that Microsoft doesn't realize what Apple put on the market with the iPhone. It is not about the crappy GSM hardware without UMTS/HSDPA or the crappy camera without video function. The iPhone is the 21st (compared to the other phones on the market more likely 22st) century cell phone regarding the GUI/OS/touch operation and to add some hardware functions (3G, better camera, GPS) and software apps is almost a piece of cake now.
If Apple gets it right with the iPhone 2 (or more likely 3), manufacturers like HTC, Nokia but also Software companies like MS or Symbian will be in trouble. Whowever used the iPhone and didn't just play a couple of minutes with it knows what I'm talking about.

For Microsoft, there should be three priorities in WM development right now:
1. getting rid of the "sluggishness" of WM operation (which probably requires a completely new programming from scratch and I wouldn't mind if MS would use Unix/Linux based code to get it right)
2. forcing hardware manufacturers to make use of the VGA resolution capability because whenever I look at my TyTN II's display, I have the feeling of being thrown back in time a couple of years.
3. better support for exotic hardware and CPU/GPU combos

For HTC, there should be four priorities in hardware development:
1. better and larger displays with VGA resolution (at least)
2. better battery life and energy management
3. faster CPU/GPU combos with somehow lower power consumption
4. iPhone-like touch display operation

Yes, owning an iPhone and a HTC TyTN II may be the perfect combo (I still think that owning an iPhone, a HTC TyTN II and a Nokia N95 8GB is the perfect combo because the Nokia has a superb camera with superb photo/video capabilities) but the problem is that as soon as someone gets used to the iPhone, looking at the HTC/Nokia display and operation throws you back into the stoneage. This is actually my biggest problem and this is why I'm using the iPhone most of the time and other two ONLY if I really need some special functions (HTC for business and Nokia for family vacations).

Don't get me wrong: I'm a very open minded person regarding computers and gadgets, I still prefer Windows Vista on my laptops (mostly current hardware and 2GB RAM) and I had more problems with OSX Leopard in the past two weeks on my daugthers iMac than I EVER had with Windows over the past 10 years. However, if Apple puts an iPhone with UMTS/HSDPA, A2DP profile, a decent 5 MP camera and improved business usability on the market, it will be very difficult for me to go for another product in the future. HTC and Microsoft have a GREAT potential at their hands, I just get the feeling that they sometimes forget to look a little bit closer at the competition. 
Which also reminds me of the crappy design of the current HTC devices, HTC clearly needs a better exterior shell designer because the HTC TyTN II for example looks like a WM device from 5 years ago.


----------



## P996 (Jan 5, 2008)

juiceppc said:


> Anyone get WinMo running on the iPhone hardware?

Click to collapse




Now THIS really makes sense. 
WM has a sluggish operation even on WM optimized hardware, how would it work with the iPhone hardware? It doesn't take a genius to predict a complete catastrophy.


----------



## Taninpv (Jan 23, 2008)

me said:


> I only see one advantage to Iphone---8GB internal storage!
> 
> If WM phones are going to compete with Iphone, they better increase the amount of internal RAM, to 8GB or more!

Click to collapse



huh?  but you can't replace the battery, can't change the 8gb like sdhc card...I will take HTC Touch anytime!


----------



## gasman858 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Data Connection issue vs iPhone*

Sorry about the tangentiality - 
For those of you on the ATT network, I have a question - I have a Tilt, my colleague an iPhone. In one location we can be sitting in the same room where we both get voice signal (for some reason mine shows roaming - possibly because of T-Mobile repeaters in building), iPhone gets EDGE/data and can download on safari, I get no data at all even though I have E icon for signal - my primary Tilt conn is MEdianet, but i've tried isp.cingular, wap.cingular with no luck - any ideas?  I get 3g & Edge elsewhere without problems.
Tried to review edge settings on his iPhone, but not familiar with it enough to find them, or they're not available...
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jadephyre (Feb 12, 2008)

i still don't know what all the fuzz is about this damn phone... what good is a Phone that you have to HACK to get any kind of useful Programs for ?
Granted, i hacked my Himalaya too to get more out of it, but for a fairly recent Phone this is madness.
Of course it wins design-wise, but when you don't jailbreak it, it just looks pretty.
399 Dollars for something that is restricted to ONE provider (even when you buy it from the store) and that can only install Software from Apple when not jailbroken.

The iPhone to me is a Toy, Windows Mobile Devices are Workhorses.


----------



## cushcalc (Feb 13, 2008)

*Red - Green opposition*

Just one other thought/opinion:

Why is Apple so arrogant and/or obtuse that they must put the Green Send and Red End keys in reversed position to what every other manufacturere does?

It's kind of like the old Triumph's and BSA's vs. the rest of the motorcycle world.

This is not a _feature -_ IMHO it is just arrogance/stubborness in effort to be different.


----------



## huffpost (Feb 14, 2008)

*My Two Cents*



Pawlisko said:


> My few thoughts about this iPhone.
> 
> 1. Lack of exchangable battery - bad,
> 2. GSM/GPRS/EDGE/Quad-band - OK, but lacks UMTS/HSDPA/HSUPA is major dissapointment,
> ...

Click to collapse




This is my thinking for what it is worth. I have been a long time Palm user. When palm launched a Windows Mobile Phone I was ecstatic to say the least. It synced with outlook, had internet explorer (although I used Opera Mobile) and had the look and feel of my pc. The world was well, until last week when I dropped my Treo 750 and broke it. I was going to go with the Tilt (aka HTC Tytn II) a great phone with a great feature set and a better price. However upon discovering that the Iphone was still making money on Ebay because the hype has not fully worn off yet I decided to get one and then sell it to defray my cost on the Tilt. I took it home and unwrapped and turned it on and was hooked for life. It is light years ahead of the Tilt in terms of GUI and usability. There are some kinks to work out of course however I can say with confidence that I will never go back to WM and Steve Jobs for all his faults has gained a lifetime customer. The interface alone is worth it not to mention the memory and ease of use. To address the concerns above the Iphone Unlimeted data plan is only $20.00 a month as compared to WM plans that begin at $30.00 a month. As for the Ipod it could not be better. As for the internet the connection on edge just simply loads faster than anything I have seen on 3g on my old treo using Opera and IE mobile. I have tested the speed and it is standard and comprable to WM however the compresion simply has to be better since pages load 5x faster on average for me. Well there ya go my two cents.


----------



## huffpost (Feb 14, 2008)

jadephyre said:


> i still don't know what all the fuzz is about this damn phone... what good is a Phone that you have to HACK to get any kind of useful Programs for ?
> Granted, i hacked my Himalaya too to get more out of it, but for a fairly recent Phone this is madness.
> Of course it wins design-wise, but when you don't jailbreak it, it just looks pretty.
> 399 Dollars for something that is restricted to ONE provider (even when you buy it from the store) and that can only install Software from Apple when not jailbroken.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well considering that Apple has paid to have a bunch of web developers bring ineternet based applications to the Iphone so that you don't have to purchase them I would say that is pretty darn great.


----------



## Curare (Feb 27, 2008)

Question to the iphone owners.  I was playing around with an iphone at an apple store last night and it seemed to be laggy.  When I try opening settings after getting out of safari, took it a couple of second before it opened settings.  I expected it to be more instantaneous with the processor it has.  Now, I understand it may just be a case of everyone playing around the demo iphones, so every little program on the screen was opened and running in RAM.  So how do you guys clear memory?  With WinMo, you can completely close a program instead of keeping it running and reclaim some RAM, but that doesn't seem to be the case with the iphone.  The iphone doesn't have a memory manager.  Seems WinMo takes a lot of heat for crashing a lot and phones need to be restarted, but seems iphones may run into a similar problem.  Just wondering.


----------



## Sigiel (Mar 15, 2008)

to answers the question above how the iphone handle memory, when you are in a an application if you press the home button shortly you just quit the application and it's is still running, but when you press it longer it closed completely very nifty! but hard to see if done properly!

So now about it 

I started in the vast world of pda with a sony erricson p900i, I was very happy with it, easy to use, good connection, large screen, the wheel was a fantastic idea! then I broke the screen, I was heart broken, but having used the touch screen it's rather difficult to go back to a normal phone, 

so I came to the XDA IIi (or alpine) that was great! so much more you could do with it, I still missed the P900i because of the wheel, but other than that I could see the serious advantage of the xda... especially with the 02 hack that gave you free GPRS data on Port 80...

then when the Magician was out, I tried it, I positively loved it, small, compact and almost as powerful as the XDA III, and with a winamp skin, I put to shame other friends brand new IPOD!

then i try the universal, great stuff, but a bit heavy and bulky, very nice keyboard ultra fast, but then 02 patched the port 80 and no more free data, a bad think about the universal is that the screen is vga, and too little software use it, even to skin it it's the pain....

anyway I did go back to France use my magician cause it was the best of all, and I could still put to shame anything else with, then I broke it!

in my sorrow I tried the LG viewty, i so loved it, i missed the full PDA thing, but the IU was correct, and the camera was just the best!

and I lost it! I have to tell you that all this time  was laughing about the IPOD and Ipone, cause I knew I could do the same with hack and customisations on my numerous pda! 

but then I needed for my work cheap data service, and the only one that does that was orange with the iphone and unlimited data, so I  took it,

and MY conclusion is 

Iphone beat the crap out of any pda I ever own, 

why ? cause of it's Instinctive IU,  it's really expensive, it's not the best hardware top notch technologies (well sort of) but it smooth, fast, easy and  without bug!

I did try to make my xda's look and perform like the iphone, it's not even close!
and the visual vocal messagery give the last blow, 

I just wonder when the iphone 2 will be released...

I still love pda, do not get me wrong, but what apple sell on the iphone is the IU and it's easiness,  and in this ...nothing compare. 

I will respect opinion based on actual use of the iphone, not because someone read the spec and desided that a pda is better because it have this and this.

what the iphone does, it does it good, very good, 
best of all : surfing the web, getting email.

ten sending sms (i never ever used MMS) and a phone! and an ipod. it just a great product, a XDA can do all of it yes!, better maybe?, faster no! easier definetly not!,

and before I get my head chopped off, the only thing I see very bad in the iphone is the battery not removable, and the  bluetooth! even the lack of 3G isn't an issue, I use it and edge is really fast! and soon there would be 3G and stereo bluetooth! 

and now that the sdk is out even 3rd party apps isn't an issus!

I hope that hdc work on something that beat the crap out of it, I will be the fist to get it,
but at this moment in time there is nothing that even scratch the surface,

and just you know I used the hdc touch, and it is good, but so slow and slugish! and still WM6 (absolutely not user friendly) 

well that my view on the iphone, but i will make an exception of the magician, cause I just loved that little bastard!


----------



## hhda2004 (Sep 12, 2008)

*HTC Innovations*

I think that iPhone is much more concerned about having more imaginable entertainment faciliity. The screen resolution is outstanding, Wifi gives a very strong signal and the touch screen is maybe 10 times mre powerful than HTC screens.

But still, I prefer to have my HTC touch Cruise because there are plenty of creations and innovations. Windows mobile (7) is launching soon. At that time,who konws?, it could beat the iPhone.

Consider thinking!!


----------



## Lokioki (Sep 13, 2008)

hhda2004 said:


> I think that iPhone is much more concerned about having more imaginable entertainment faciliity. *The screen resolution is outstanding*, Wifi gives a very strong signal and the touch screen is maybe 10 times mre powerful than HTC screens.
> 
> But still, I prefer to have my HTC touch Cruise because there are plenty of creations and innovations. Windows mobile (7) is launching soon. At that time,who konws?, it could beat the iPhone.
> 
> Consider thinking!!

Click to collapse



iLoL, wvga anyone ? 
But touch screen is amazing accurate in it, I always hitted where I wanted with my thumb, even when I`m using Safari. It is just that great :3 I wish my Kaiser would have been as good as iPhones touch-screen technology.


----------



## xdaorbit (Oct 13, 2008)

*dual boot iphone wm6 & os x*

http://www.engadgetmobile.com/2008/10/13/windows-mobile-ported-to-iphone-we-think/

Is this true!!!


----------



## woox_4_u (Jun 12, 2009)

*unloak iphone ..please!*

i need your help to unlock my iphone 2G  1.1.2 .. please !!! 
thanks all !


----------



## naveen (Jun 21, 2009)

woox_4_u said:


> i need your help to unlock my iphone 2G  1.1.2 .. please !!!
> thanks all !

Click to collapse



great first post!


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 21, 2009)

naveen said:


> great first post!

Click to collapse



Also great welcome for a first post member


----------



## Menneisyys (Jun 22, 2009)

woox_4_u said:


> i need your help to unlock my iphone 2G  1.1.2 .. please !!!
> thanks all !

Click to collapse



http://blog.iphone-dev.org/


----------



## gmanfuzing (Jun 22, 2009)

orb3000 said:


> Also great welcome for a first post member

Click to collapse



great reply to the first reply for a first post :]


----------



## sambo121 (Oct 14, 2009)

*>> need help to unlock iphone <<<<*

>>> i have being given an iphone by my dad, and its locked to o2. Can you help me unlock it to all sims . . .   

Thanks,


----------



## orelsi (Oct 14, 2009)

sambo121 said:


> >>> i have being given an iphone by my dad, and its locked to o2. Can you help me unlock it to all sims . . .
> 
> Thanks,

Click to collapse



Throw that garbage away and buy a proper modern device.


----------



## why_999 (Oct 14, 2009)

orelsi said:


> Throw that garbage away and buy a proper modern device.

Click to collapse



Very helpful 

But everyone got to agree that Apple is the main reason Microsoft got off their fat ass and started to improve their OS, and manufactures started more user friendly UI.


----------



## TheBrit (Oct 14, 2009)

sambo121 said:


> >>> i have being given an iphone by my dad, and its locked to o2. Can you help me unlock it to all sims . . .
> 
> Thanks,

Click to collapse



Try an iPhone forum.


----------



## articoceanic (Jan 20, 2010)

how comes there's no iphone sub-forum like there is for every other phone on this site?


----------



## xosag (Jan 20, 2010)

It's because XDA-dev is an HTC device forum, so most subforums are for HTC devices. You'll note there also aren't forums for Samsung and LG devices.


----------



## harutfromnh (Jan 27, 2010)

articoceanic said:


> how comes there's no iphone sub-forum like there is for every other phone on this site?

Click to collapse



Thats what I was thinking... Mainly because everyone here is a WinMo Fanboy.


----------



## JAguirre1231 (Jan 27, 2010)

harutfromnh said:


> Thats what I was thinking... Mainly because everyone here is a WinMo Fanboy.

Click to collapse



Some of us are Android FanBoys.


----------



## Raptor-21 (Jan 27, 2010)

Haha, I can't beleive I just read through 33 pages of this dating back to more than 2 years ago. But I found it quite funny reading peoples initial reactions about the iPhone after it's announcement. Reading a few people saying how this is going to be a failure due to no third party apps, and others talking about how wm has tons of apps and the iphone doesn't, then thinking about about were it's at today makes me lol.

Anyway, to state the obvious, it wouldn't be where it is today if it wasn't for it's apps. I'm also not a massive fan of the iPhone, I prefer the iPod touch + Android phone combo.


----------



## annia (Feb 12, 2010)

iPhone has the ability to mold itself and get customized according to the need of user. Different uses demands different specifications and style in the phone. The apps style and phone internal appearance can be changed now with many ways as described in this discussion but to change the outer look of the phone, user need to use iphone accessories to make their phone look even better and suite their personality.


----------



## ELC SteveJObs (Jul 13, 2010)

*android*

how would i run android on iphone dual booting


----------



## muller2030 (Jul 30, 2010)

The skins here are really beautiful. But can i get the matching wallpaper too, if yes then from where? I really wanna change the outlook of my iphone. Please do suggest me.

iphone 4g skins


----------



## mohit.joshi (Aug 21, 2010)

ELC SteveJObs said:


> how would i run android on iphone dual booting

Click to collapse



dude if you have a iPhone 3G or 2G u can dual boot it with Android !!
please google for more


----------



## X2D (Aug 22, 2010)

In all honesty it would be cool to be able to come back to XDA if there was an iPhone subforum but given the debate in the past I highly doubt it's going to happen.

I truely do miss XDA though 

I jumped on the iPhone 4 train and haven't looked back since.


----------



## jaleelajmal (Aug 29, 2010)

*This thread is important page in history*

this is great thread and should be kept as history 

I have HTC hero and iPhone 4
in real life android still sucks needs to be polished (no offense to android fans)

iPhone is reliable companion in day to day life 

rest is just a hype


----------



## Sindroid (Aug 30, 2010)

Apple is the biggest Nazi company i know of.. Total control and power over every user seems to be their goal. Once again, this is a proof that you actually don't BUY a iPhone but only pay a high license price to be able to use it

Glad i still have my non-gps iPhone.. But Jobs and his sheeps can **** off


----------



## wenstinator (Oct 4, 2010)

After several years as a WinMo and XDA junkie, I made the switch to an iPhone 4 after my beloved HD2 screen digitizer broke. It was a big step as I hate Apple's closed environment, but I was attracted by the jailbreaking community.

While I miss religiously following ROM updates and Android and other developments, I have been impressed with the iPhone as a device and with its overall experience (yes, the apps really do make a difference).

One thing that bothers me about the iPhone is how relatively small and fragmented its hacking community is. There does not seem to be a central location similar to XDA for WinMo and now Android.

I firmly believe that XDA has the best collection of developers in the world, and frankly, given the size of the iPhone base worldwide, I'm surprised there isn't greater interest in breaking open this powerful device among the community.

(oops, just saw the thread announcing the launch of iphone-developers.com, looks like it is already in the works)


----------



## hungry81 (Oct 5, 2010)

wenstinator said:


> After several years as a WinMo and XDA junkie, I made the switch to an iPhone 4 after my beloved HD2 screen digitizer broke. It was a big step as I hate Apple's closed environment, but I was attracted by the jailbreaking community.
> 
> While I miss religiously following ROM updates and Android and other developments, I have been impressed with the iPhone as a device and with its overall experience (yes, the apps really do make a difference).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Enjoy your downgrade.


----------



## Dc_striker (Oct 5, 2010)

hungry81 said:


> Enjoy your downgrade.

Click to collapse



I bet most the people the hate iPhone they probably never used one or had it jalbreak.
Root and jailbreak seem to be the same damn thing for the phones.
I love android and ios. I switch always from htc hd2 and iphone 4 cause i get bored with both


----------



## hungry81 (Oct 6, 2010)

Dc_striker said:


> I bet most the people the hate iPhone they probably never used one or had it jalbreak.
> Root and jailbreak seem to be the same damn thing for the phones.
> I love android and ios. I switch always from htc hd2 and iphone 4 cause i get bored with both

Click to collapse



You loose the bet. My sister has an iphone 4 my girlfriend has a galaxy S. Iphones connectivity options are unnecessarily LIMITED. Why is that so hard to understand?


----------

